# Did you exercise today?



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Did you get a workout in? If so, what did you do?

Today was a treadmill day so I jogged on my treadmill for two 30 minute sessions...one this morning and one this afternoon. During the week, I alterate the FIRM videos with the treadmill.

What do you do to workout??


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was a good girl this morning but only did 45 mins cardio on the treadmill on varying inclines. Yay!

The Firm tapes are great. I love the original ones and wish they would put them out on DVD.

Grace- kiss that precious little pumpkin of yours! He is adorable!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 28, 2005)

I did my pilates routine that I used to teach in the morning (no class today), and then ran errands like a rat in a maze for about 2.5 hrs., then treadmilled it for about and hour and fifteen minutes, then some abs...

But then I am a workout FREAK!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 28, 2005)

Walking to class is the only exercise I ever get ... and I wonder why I am getting little tummy rolls.... lol

Back in high school I was on the track team and ran 3-5 miles a day (often up and down hills), 6 days a week ... man, I miss my muscular legs and flat tummy! lol


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love to work out!!!!

this morning i ran on the treadmill for 30min,then i did some tummy exercises for 15 mins.tonight i will get another work out, ihave a salsa class tonight then my dance studio is having a halloween ball


----------



## Liz (Oct 29, 2005)

lately i've been walking and not going to the gym.

it starts off walking up this big ass, steep hill. it's a whole mile. then i go down a hill for like 2 miles. then walk another mile home. so usually 4 miles.

but today, i walked for freaking ever! i think it was like 8-10 miles. not quite sure. but it was freakin long.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 29, 2005)

Too sore from yesterday's workout to go today



I hate lunge day!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## xxlongst0ryxx (Oct 29, 2005)

Yep



I run crosscountry for my highschool so I run miles and miles each day and usually every other day we lift weights. In the winter and spring I run track, also.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

Rosie - 45 minutes is great!! I vary my inclines and speeds. It makes the time go by MUCH faster!! And the FIRM rocks!! It's given me so much muscle definition I never knew I had.

My son was actually not feeling that well tonight. He has a bad diaper rash and it's hard to see him hurting. But I held him for awhile, and now he's sleeping. He's my angel. :icon_love

Leila - Great job!! I'm a workout freak too. I workout in the morning, when my son takes a nap, and sometimes at night too!! I love how it makes me feel!! My husband calls me the workout queen.

Jennifer - I'm trying to lose the tummy I got from my pregnancy. I had a C-Section which is making it even harder, but I'm determined to get the flattest tummy I can have!!

nydoll23 - It sounds like you're another workout freak!! Salsa sounds like so much fun!!

Liz - Holy crap!! 8-10 miles!! WOW!!! 4 miles is awesome, but 8-10?! YOWZERS!!! Way to go!!!

Tonya - I'm ALWAYS sore the day after I do lunges. They give awesome results, but man can they kill, especially when you use dumbbells!!

Marisol - No, you're awesome!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

xxlongst0ryxx - You're doing great!! Another workout nut!! I love it!!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Jennifer - I'm trying to lose the tummy I got from my pregnancy. I had a C-Section which is making it even harder, but I'm determined to get the flattest tummy I can have!! Good for you! My tummy is just from laziness and fast food though, not pregnancy



lol
Hubby and I both need to start exercising soon just for our health, even though we're both underweight for our heights -- his family has a strong history of heart disease and we need to start healthy habits now!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

OK ladies.. got my morning workout in. I did a FIRM video. It was much harder this morning for some reason. Maybe it's because my muscles are tired from working out the last five days. I made it through it though, and now I'm ready for my day!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 30, 2005)

Omg, I Wish I Was A Work Out Nut, I Dont Work Out At All, I Have A Treadmill That I Never Use, But I Will Start, How Many Minutes You Guys Recommend For A Starter?


----------



## Cirean (Oct 30, 2005)

I did my usual 1 hour cardio, 20 minutes of weights/abs Saturday but no workout today. Sunday is my total day off, Wednesday is cardio only.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 30, 2005)

sad to say i don't workout anymore and Lord knows i need to!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* Omg, I Wish I Was A Work Out Nut, I Dont Work Out At All, I Have A Treadmill That I Never Use, But I Will Start, How Many Minutes You Guys Recommend For A Starter? Any exercise is better than none!




What I always learned in my fitness classes was that to get the most benefit, you need to get up to your optimal heart rate, and then exercise for 20-60 minutes at that heart rate, 3-5 days a week. (Make sure you do a warm-up and cool-down!) I'm sure there's websites around that tell you how to calculate your optimal heart rate based on gender, age, weight, etc....


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Any exercise is better than none!




What I always learned in my fitness classes was that to get the most benefit, you need to get up to your optimal heart rate, and then exercise for 20-60 minutes at that heart rate, 3-5 days a week. (Make sure you do a warm-up and cool-down!) I'm sure there's websites around that tell you how to calculate your optimal heart rate based on gender, age, weight, etc....

THANK YOU FOR THE ADVICE SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## swhitneyt (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish. I havent exercised this week! It will happen though!


----------



## Cirean (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, I'm leaving in 45 minutes... now stop nagging me


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 1, 2005)

iv never exercised in my life, because i quess im one of these lucky people who can eat what they want and not gain much




but i quess i do want to start exercisin tho 2 keep fit, but i wudnt know where to start.


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Nov 2, 2005)

Did 20 minutes on the tread and then 3 reps of 60 for three different arm exerices. I only have time to this 2x a week with my schedule. Trying to shed those pounds but its so hard!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 4, 2005)

I love the elliptical trainer



I did an hour this morning.


----------



## ewunia2 (Nov 4, 2005)

When I was younger I exercised every day to have flat tummy and strong legs, but now I'm too lazy, but I 've got bicycle at home so sometimes I exercise cause my tummy and legs aren't so good like 5 years ago



.So yesterday I exercise for 30 minutes.


----------



## Sofia (Nov 4, 2005)

You all rock! I'm off exercise until this upper respiratory infection clears up. I miss it already. It's been 2 days. Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm going tonight after I get out of work and then - - its out for drinks with my hubby and our pals.


----------



## ewunia2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I'm going tonight after I get out of work and then - - its out for drinks with my hubby and our pals.



very good


----------



## sheubear (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep me too! I want to get in shape for the Christmas party!:icon_love

Originally Posted by *zalika* I`m going to have some exercises in a minute, I`m a little lazy, but I`ve got good reason to practise



New boyfriend


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, salsa and sculpt class at the gym. I like taking the aerobics classes because I feel it is more motivating for me right now. I really like the Nia classes too although you have to be willing to look a bit foolish at times.

Only women at my gym so it is better than having men stare through the window at the class.


----------



## Liz (Nov 12, 2005)

i did! i did!

i went to the gym and did the elyptical machine. 3 30 minute cycle things.

the first one i did the manual one, but i go up evry 5 minutes in either the height and/or the resistance.

the second one i did the weight loss interval.

the third i did manual and put it all the way up and with a high resistance level. couldn't feel my legs after that. lol

so 6 miles in 1 1/2 hours!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 14, 2005)

Let's see if we can get this thread started again, to keep us motivated to get off our booty!!! I did 30 minutes on the treadmill this morning, and will do 30 minutes more around 3. What did you do??


----------



## Cirean (Nov 14, 2005)

I must confess that my doctor took me off exercise for 2 months and now it seems impossible for me to get back into my routine.

Let's keep this thread going, maybe I will find some motivation here!!!!


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Nov 14, 2005)

I worked out yesterday, Step Class. It was a beginner step class and it still kicked my butt.

Not sure what workout I am doing today, but trying to do something almost everyday even if it is a light work out.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* *i quess im one of these lucky people who can eat what they want and not gain much*



Yeah, that's me, too. I look the same when i'm in a good routine of exercising as I do when i'm lazy and haven't been but I can feel the difference. I have more energy and sleep better when I exercise so i've been trying to get into a good routine again. 
Is jumping rope bad for women? I've heard that it's not the best exercise like jogging for women because of the jarring on internal organs. I just got through doing it and it's a good workout. I'm drenched!


----------



## Liz (Nov 14, 2005)

yesterday i took a walk with my bf. 4 miles in 2 hours


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, I just finished my second cardio session on the treadmill. 5.02 miles total. YAY! (Now, where's the food? HAHA!!)


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 15, 2005)

*Goodness, I never work out.*


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 15, 2005)

Nada. I thought about it really hard though. I just got a Ab Lounge 2 and I think it's already dusty.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, today I did three FIRM videos. I did a cardio one when I woke up, and two upper body ones around 2. I think it might've been a bit much doing an hour of upper body strength training, so I may just stick to my usual 30-40 minutes.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 16, 2005)

Started at a new gym this past weekend and I love it! Theres quite alot of new eye candy for me! YAYYY! I went out yesturday and bought some new gym gear hehe I know I'm pathetic! Nehoo, I did an hour elliptical today


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* Omg, I Wish I Was A Work Out Nut, I Dont Work Out At All, I Have A Treadmill That I Never Use, But I Will Start, How Many Minutes You Guys Recommend For A Starter? I have a treadmill too, its great for gathering dust and hanging things on the handlebars, lol. And my dumbells have made a gorgeous corner accessory of unuse.


----------



## Liz (Nov 16, 2005)

i went on my 4 mile walk again today


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 16, 2005)

I did 2 miles on the treadmill this morning, and will do at least another 2 later!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 16, 2005)

I opened the refrigerator door 10 times last night. I think my arms are getting defined.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I opened the refrigerator door 10 times last night. I think my arms are getting defined.



I'm there with you this week, maybe next week will be better


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* I have a treadmill too, its great for gathering dust and hanging things on the handlebars, lol. And my dumbells have made a gorgeous corner accessory of unuse. lol. i always said i will work out everyday of i had a treadmill, then when i got it, i never used it.its to boring, i used my ipod and still was boring, maybe i will try like a dance video that sould be fun


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* lol. i always said i will work out everyday of i had a treadmill, then when i got it, i never used it.its to boring, i used my ipod and still was boring, maybe i will try like a dance video that sould be fun Yeah, I did the same thing with my treadmill. Dance videos are fun. I like to dance and use those more than anything else. Sometimes I just break out into dancing while doing housework and blasting some good tunes.



Exercise is more enjoyable when it doesn't seem like exercise to me.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yeah, I did the same thing with my treadmill. Dance videos are fun. I like to dance and use those more than anything else. Sometimes I just break out into dancing while doing housework and blasting some good tunes.



Exercise is more enjoyable when it doesn't seem like exercise to me. totally agree with you lisa! its def more fun dancing.


----------



## Liz (Nov 16, 2005)

i used to have darren's dance grooves. hehe. it was a good workout, but it got harder to learn. lol


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i used to have darren's dance grooves. hehe. it was a good workout, but it got harder to learn. lol ohh i wanted that tape.is it good?


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 17, 2005)

I didnt get chance to go to the gym today, i usually go 3 times a week but i have a 9month old who was playing up so i think thats enough exersice dont you!?


----------



## Liz (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ohh i wanted that tape.is it good? it's alright. kind of cheesey though since the songs were from a couple of years ago


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 23, 2005)

OK, I've decided that I'm working too hard. I workout six days a week, sometimes more than once a day, so I'm going to scale back just a little. So today I did about 20 minutes cardio, plus an aerobic weight training FIRM video. I think doing too much is actually hindering my progress. It's hard for me to eat enough to compensate for all the work. I love working out, but I don't want to kill myself.


----------



## Liz (Nov 23, 2005)

yes! you work out a lot! one of the key things for weight loss is enough rest and letting your muscles "recover"

i did the elyptical for 30 mins and did some upper body weights


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 23, 2005)

I didn't workout today. I'll be going in tommorrow. My new gym is so great, they have tvs on the each cardio machine. I'm actually for 1ce looking forward to working out-- its so easy when theres a distraction!


----------



## Liz (Nov 23, 2005)

ooh. the tv things sound cool! we have like 5 tvs on the wall and plug head phones into this little thing on the machine to hear


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* ooh. the tv things sound cool! we have like 5 tvs on the wall and plug head phones into this little thing on the machine to hear It is pretty cool!! My old gym was like that, and I would always forget to bring my MP3 player so I would go through an hour of *HELL* everyday hehe


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* I workout almost everyday



I am presently working with a personal trainer in my home 2X a week and what a difference it has made. I don't know what took me so long to get my bum up off the couch. I wish I would have done this years ago but I hated exercising with a passion. Now I am loving it and the results. I do cardio and free weights,stretchy bands and I also use an exercise ball. One day I do my full body workout and the next day I just do cardio. You need to give your muscles a rest inbetween workouts. My girlfriend was so impressed with how my form was taking shape that she called my trainer to work out with her. It has definitely helped my bad back tremendously...I was going to the chiropracter at least once a week and now the last time I went for an adjustment, since starting my workout, was in early October. So I am definitely doing better. Im a chiropractic assistant and I find people either love or hate chiropractors



I'm glad its working out for you, I know it helps me too! Your routine sounds great- i'd love to have a trainer come to my house and train me that would be a dream--especially if he was cute haha


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* I didn't workout today. I'll be going in tommorrow. My new gym is so great, they have tvs on the each cardio machine. I'm actually for 1ce looking forward to working out-- its so easy when theres a distraction! Look at what this guy did! He put a TV on his home cardio machine. I want to do this!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Hi greeneyedangel...sorry I don't know your first name



...but I have been seeing chiro. for the past 13 years now...a long time. I love my chiro...she has been a life saver. I was seeing the same one for over 10 years but switched to a new one when he passed on. She was the one that suggested a personal trainer. Here's a pic of my trainer: she is awesome. By the way she came in first here.





Wow she looks great! I've always admired super fit women like that. Bodybuilding is such a wonderful sport! It takes sooo much dedication and will power. I really want her legs!! They are super HOT!! What does she look like when shes not training for a competition? 
I'm Allie btw


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Look at what this guy did! He put a TV on his home cardio machine. I want to do this!! I love my tv on my machine! I dont think I could ever go back without it. I watched 2 makeover shows this morning while working out haha the hour went by so quickly! What do u do now while working out?


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Hi greeneyedangel...sorry I don't know your first name




...but I have been seeing chiro. for the past 13 years now...a long time. I love my chiro...she has been a life saver. I was seeing the same one for over 10 years but switched to a new one when he passed on. She was the one that suggested a personal trainer. Here's a pic of my trainer: she is awesome. By the way she came in first here.





Yikes! If I had a personal trainer with that much muscle I think I would run and hide. I dont have one, but I would be very afraid of what that woman would do, lol.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* I love my tv on my machine! I dont think I could ever go back without it. I watched 2 makeover shows this morning while working out haha the hour went by so quickly! What do u do now while working out? Well, when I'm on my treadmill, I can't do much of anything. My son is aleep, so I can't have the TV up real loud (which you have to have because the treadmill is a LOUD white noise). I usually just pop in a movie and watch it on mute.



I need to get an ipod or mount a tv directly to the treadmill like that guy did. If I had speakers right next to me, I wouldn't have to turn it up so loud!! Of course, when I'm working really hard, I can't watch much of anything anyway. I concentrate too much on my breathing.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Hi Allie...she is just gorgeous and she only looks like this when she is training for a competition. When I first met her you could see she was really fit but not overly muscular. Her legs are awesome! I told her she has to get me looking like her and she said she will.



She has been doing this all her life...since her teens I believe. So she is really dedicated to the sport. I always wanted to body build but hated exercise way too much to even put my foot in a gym. I could kick myself sometimes for not doing something like this sooner. But I guess it's better late than never.



Yeah, a lot of people think that's how they look all the time, but bodybuilers lose the last few pounds of body fat right before a competition to really lean out. It's not that, in her case, her muscles are huge, it's just that she is VERY LEAN, so you can see every muscle she has. She is also flexing every muscle she has.



A lot of women are scared to lift weights because they don't want to get big, when in actuality, a woman can't get huge unless she either takes drugs or works out for HOURS a day. Lifting weights is the best thing I've ever done!! It has really done wonders for my body (especially after having my son!!).


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Nov 27, 2005)

I worked out today



after not going for almost a week. It was hard, but I am glad I went to the gym. I went to an intermediate step class. I'd like to start taking a spinning class though the one time I tried it, well, let's just say I was worn out in about 10 minutes, lol. I had to coast the rest of the class.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 29, 2005)

I could only get through 30 minutes of my 45 minute FIRM video today because I noticed my right knee was a little irritated. I really don't want to injure anything because I don't have medical insurance. It doesn't hurt when I walk or anything, I just noticed it during squats, lunges, and box climbs. I'll probably just take it easy this week with some walking on the treadmill. I'll do a weight lifting routine in a little bit.


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, be careful of that knee, Gracegirl. My ex had to have knee surgery and still had to wear a brace for sports. I get little twinges sometimes on my knees too. No insurance here either, hopefully will get some for the new year.

Going to the gym for Salsa aerobic class in an hour. I have no idea what I am doing in that class, lol. It is fun though.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *rosebeauty34* Yes, be careful of that knee, Gracegirl. My ex had to have knee surgery and still had to wear a brace for sports. I get little twinges sometimes on my knees too. No insurance here either, hopefully will get some for the new year. 
Going to the gym for Salsa aerobic class in an hour. I have no idea what I am doing in that class, lol. It is fun though.

Sounds fun!! Yeah, I'm going to be real careful. And I'm working on the insurance. I hope to get some soon.


----------



## Liz (Nov 30, 2005)

i went to the gym today and did an hour of the elyptical machine.

the first part it said i lost about 300 something calories

the second part said i lost about 300 something also. but i did 2 different programs.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm trying to keep this thread going because it helps me stay accountable.





I did a 45 minute aerobics video and a 35 minute weight lifting session. I haven't felt that knee problem since I rested it a couple of days, but I'm still taking it easy just to make sure it doesn't get injured.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Ummm, nope



. I'm really pitiful!! I purchased a pilates machine several months ago. Gotta get going, sounds like a New Years resoloution.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 2, 2005)

hehe...New Years last year is when I decided to get really serious about fitness, and losing the rest of my baby weight!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 2, 2005)

Well i sort of exercised today, i ran after my kids at the mall,lol.

I have to find a gym down here so i can get back into working out.I finally lost alot of the weight i wanted to,but i do like to eat ,so i should exercise to keep at my goal weight.Its kind of scary when you lose alot of weight. you get so much attention from fam and friends that you get scared to gain anything.

i dunno ,just how i feel anyways.


----------



## Liz (Dec 2, 2005)

i went to the gym yesterday and did cardio for an hour and then did some upper body weight training.

today i went to the gym and did cardio for 45 mins


----------



## kedarg (Dec 2, 2005)

Today was 25 minutes on the treadmill (at the steepest incline), then some light weight work out, and finally later another workout with the hubby.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 2, 2005)

Went for a jog this morning before hubby went to work.Till i get into the gym again ,i gotta do something for my body! i was going to go for a swim too,but it was chilly earlier.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 2, 2005)

Great job nydoll23!!! I got up this morning at 6:30 and did 4 miles on the treadmill. It was really my only time to do it because my son had a morning doctor's appt. and I have to get ready for a house party tonight. Speaking of which, I better get started on my makeup.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Great job nydoll23!!! I got up this morning at 6:30 and did 4 miles on the treadmill. It was really my only time to do it because my son had a morning doctor's appt. and I have to get ready for a house party tonight. Speaking of which, I better get started on my makeup.



great job to you too



Have fun at your party,moms need to have fun too!!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 3, 2005)

*I never go without pin of water in my hand



,...for this holiday season*

*i need go to shape my body,...exercise like yoga or sit up,....*

*i love detox bath slim,..sliming cream from kanebo,...*

*i am suply ...vit a,.c,..b2,..,.Mag and Calsium*

*and Collagen,...



*

*if i am go to party i am always ready a cup of green tea,..i know this*

*look old fashion but i think this work for my skin,..i believe this for antioxidant



*

*Suryani Shinta*

*medium skin,..*


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 5, 2005)

I've decided I'm going to take this week off of exercising. I may lift a few weights, but I'm resting from my usual routine. I've been working hard and deserve a break. I haven't had a real break from exercise in about 6 months. It's weird though, because when I don't exercise, I want to!


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 6, 2005)

i usually swim once or twice a week but i havent been able to for a while due to deadlines and now my surgery. i miss it, my ass is going flabby


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 6, 2005)

Going to salsa aerobics today....I think I am starting to get the hang of the moves. The instructor speaks spanish sometimes or I can't understand her because suddenly everyone will be turned around in the room but me, funny


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 6, 2005)

That sounds like soooo much fun!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 7, 2005)

OK, I know this is _supposed_ to be my exercise week-off, but it's so hard for me to go the entire week without some sort of structured exercise! (I guess I just feel blah if I don't move my body!!) So I did 2 FIRM videos from their new TransFIRMer system. I did Jiggle Free Arms and Jiggle Free Buns. They're only 30 minutes, so it made for a GREAT hour workout combining aerobics and weight training. I'm definitely taking the week off of my treadmill though. I love cardio, but 5 days a week can get mundane!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Again, I just _had_ to exercise today!! I did an hour aerobics and strength traning video. It wasn't that much, but man, it's hard to not do _anything_!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 13, 2005)

Today I did two FIRM videos, one cardio, and the other sculpt. Yesterday I did 4.67 miles on the treadmill. (I was going to go for an even 5, but was REALLY ready to get off the stupid thing, lol!)


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Today I did two FIRM videos, one cardio, and the other sculpt. Yesterday I did 4.67 miles on the treadmill. (I was going to go for an even 5, but was REALLY ready to get off the stupid thing, lol!) my god! i wish i had your energy to work out, were you always like that?


----------



## bunni (Dec 13, 2005)

nope didn't exercise today, but yesterday i did some pilates and some weights.


----------



## charish (Dec 14, 2005)

today i walked for 40 min. did some lunges and squats, ih and i worked out my abs.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* my god! i wish i had your energy to work out, were you always like that? No way!!!! I used to workout before I had my son, but I always hated it. When I had him, I _had_ to workout again to lose the weight I gained with him. The key is to only do as much as you can. Everyone says you have to do a minimum of 30 minutes a day, but that can be discouraging when you're just starting and 30 minutes is killer! Just do as much as you can, even if it's only 10 minutes. Or just make small changes like parking further away at the grocery store. That's what I did. And don't kill yourself!! The great thing about exercise is the more you do, the more you _can_ do. I started out slow and easy, and now I work out 6 days a week. I've been serious about fitness now for a year, so this has definitely been a progressive thing. And, I'm now smaller than I was before I was pregnant. (Although I still want to lose another 10 pounds.)


----------



## Liz (Dec 14, 2005)

i worked out yesterday. did 2 rounds of 30 mins on the elyptical machine which turned out to be 5 miles. and did some upper body weights

today i did the same thing on the elyptical. but the second half i did a different program. and then i did squats and lower back and leg stuff


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 14, 2005)

i _just_ bought a gym membership yesterday...at this _awesome_ gym that is really nice and comfortable _and_ is open 24 hours! i never work out...but i am really going to start and stick to it. my mom works out, my mom works out, and my brother is a professional athlete, and i am the only lazy unhealthy person in my family!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been doing much better about exercising.





I kept saying I would but always made excuses. But last week and this week I hve been running at lunchtime. Just about 20min +/-

Feels good and no more excuse about it getting dark out. It's been cold but sunny here. Hope to build back up to 60 + mins of running. I notice this week my joints and muscles aren't as sore. That's progress in my book





This thread should help me keep on track!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* i am the only lazy unhealthy person in my family! lol!




You're cute!


----------



## screeema (Dec 14, 2005)

I did my 10 mile bikeride on the boardwalk in Huntington Beach today...it was so beautiful!!!

Rima


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* No way!!!! I used to workout before I had my son, but I always hated it. When I had him, I _had_ to workout again to lose the weight I gained with him. The key is to only do as much as you can. Everyone says you have to do a minimum of 30 minutes a day, but that can be discouraging when you're just starting and 30 minutes is killer! Just do as much as you can, even if it's only 10 minutes. Or just make small changes like parking further away at the grocery store. That's what I did. And don't kill yourself!! The great thing about exercise is the more you do, the more you _can_ do. I started out slow and easy, and now I work out 6 days a week. I've been serious about fitness now for a year, so this has definitely been a progressive thing. And, I'm now smaller than I was before I was pregnant. (Although I still want to lose another 10 pounds.) oh wow so you complety changed eveything, thats so good, i really need to be like you! thank you for the advice, im going to start of slow and actually use my treadmill lol


----------



## clairey (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* No way!!!! I used to workout before I had my son, but I always hated it. When I had him, I _had_ to workout again to lose the weight I gained with him. The key is to only do as much as you can. Everyone says you have to do a minimum of 30 minutes a day, but that can be discouraging when you're just starting and 30 minutes is killer! Just do as much as you can, even if it's only 10 minutes. Or just make small changes like parking further away at the grocery store. That's what I did. And don't kill yourself!! The great thing about exercise is the more you do, the more you _can_ do. I started out slow and easy, and now I work out 6 days a week. I've been serious about fitness now for a year, so this has definitely been a progressive thing. And, I'm now smaller than I was before I was pregnant. (Although I still want to lose another 10 pounds.) Grace, you are an inspiration!



I do go to the gym, but struggle to get there 3 times a week. Reading this thread has made me want to do more, and realise that if somebody who has a little kid to look after can fit that much in, so can I! Way to go girl, keep telling us what you're doing and maybe more people will be able to get motivated....


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Did you get a workout in? If so, what did you do?
Today was a treadmill day so I jogged on my treadmill for two 30 minute sessions...one this morning and one this afternoon. During the week, I alterate the FIRM videos with the treadmill.

What do you do to workout??

married to a fitness-freak,has turned me to a fitness whore




i play badminton twice a week,gym anytime i want as i'm a flltime housewife

taebo on sunday and aerobic sometimes

they all make me more energetic


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *clairey* Grace, you are an inspiration!



I do go to the gym, but struggle to get there 3 times a week. Reading this thread has made me want to do more, and realise that if somebody who has a little kid to look after can fit that much in, so can I! Way to go girl, keep telling us what you're doing and maybe more people will be able to get motivated.... Aww, thank you!! I knew that I had to do something about my pregnancy weight gain, so I made the decision to do it. It really is a decision. If you really want something bad enough, you'lll make the time, otherwise, you'll just make an excuse! I get up at 5 AM if I have to.
And BTW, this thread really helps me too. It keeps me accountable. I'm just so glad people are getting as much out of it as I am!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Aww, thank you!! I knew that I had to do something about my pregnancy weight gain, so I made the decision to do it. It really is a decision. If you really want something bad enough, you'lll make the time, otherwise, you'll just make an excuse! I get up at 5 AM if I have to.
And BTW, this thread really helps me too. It keeps me accountable. I'm just so glad people are getting as much out of it as I am!!



I agree,this thread reminds me to get my big butt to the gym,lol





I just got back from the gym,i did 40 min on the treadmil on a 4.5 incline.

My thighs are burning


----------



## snj (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* married to a fitness-freak,has turned me to a fitness whore





i play badminton twice a week,gym anytime i want as i'm a flltime housewife

taebo on sunday and aerobic sometimes

they all make me more energetic








aww Mrs.. I started going to gym this week. Try to make it a habit, 3x a week. I have went on monday, wednesday and hopefully this friday.
Today, I recycled for ~30minutes. Oh boy, I am really out of shaped. After cycling, my legs felt like jello





Maybe do elliptical on friday


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *snj*



aww Mrs.. I started going to gym this week. Try to make it a habit, 3x a week. I have went on monday, wednesday and hopefully this friday.
Today, I recycled for ~30minutes. Oh boy, I am really out of shaped. After cycling, my legs felt like jello





Maybe do elliptical on friday






Good for you!! it will get easier with time


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 15, 2005)

Well today I am aching! Last night after my karate class was over, one of my classmates convinced me to hang out longer and we did sit ups, crunches, leg work, jump rope, target practice (I pretended the target was a co-worker - LOL) and today I am SORE!!!! She worked me like a drill sargent (what are friends for?)





I'm going to try to be good today and not eat any junk. When the holidays roll around, we get so many boxes of cookies, cakes and chocolates and I feel so disgusted with myself for pigging out.

Well - - -&gt; now its time to get back on track!


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 15, 2005)

Karate class sounds fun...I would love to learn some martial arts, but don't want to be hit, lol.





I've kinda slacked on the workouts at the gym so I am going today to the Salsa/sculpt class. Too many friends taking me out to holiday dinners lately!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *rosebeauty34* Karate class sounds fun...I would love to learn some martial arts, but don't want to be hit, lol.




I've kinda slacked on the workouts at the gym so I am going today to the Salsa/sculpt class. Too many friends taking me out to holiday dinners lately!

How is that class?We have something called latin impact here but i am new so i havent tried it yet.


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 15, 2005)

The salsa class is a lot of fun so you don't feel like it is hard work, well, for me not until the last 15 min, then I am huffing and puffing.





I like to mix up my workouts with easier classes and high impact classes like step. It is a bit easier on my body that way and it is a good way to get your aerobic capacity up.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 16, 2005)

Today I did a FIRM video (Ultimate Calorie Blaster - a kick-butt cardio workout!) and did lifted weights. My official off-week has ended, and I'm back into my normal routine. Although, I am taking it a bit easy. Or easier, I should say. I think I was killing myself before!


----------



## bunni (Dec 16, 2005)

i power walked on the snow! it was fun!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *rosebeauty34* Karate class sounds fun...I would love to learn some martial arts, but don't want to be hit, lol.



Ours is a non-contact style and it focuses mainly on self defense, accidents happen, but there's protective gear. I don't like to get hit either - lol
I get a pretty good workout just kicking or punching the bag/target.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 16, 2005)

I never really wanted to learn karate, but I'm fascinated with boxing, so I'd love to take a boxing/kickboxing training class, the non-contact kind of course.



I too don't like to be hit. I just want to learn how to properly punch.





Well, this morning I woke up early and did 4.25 miles on the treadmill. It was really my only chance to do it today so I went ahead and did it first thing. It seems almost crazy to me to arise from sleep and hop on the treadmill and jog that long, but I seem to be getting used to it. Plus, it's a much better stimulant than coffee!!!!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 17, 2005)

I ran again today, and yesterday and the day before. yay for me. Yesterday was really difficult because it was soooo cold that the air felt like it was burning my lungs. I cut that one short. I need to get something to cover my mouth when the weather is that cold. I think it would help warm the air a little before I breath it.

Good job to everyone for being commited to their workouts.





A lot of them sound pretty fun. Karate, boxing, salsa dancing! I love that show Ballroom Bootcamp!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 19, 2005)

I SUCK AT WORKING OUT





seriously, I have been to the gym maybe 20 times in my life... and had maybe 10 gym memberships (2 visits per 6 months and much $$$)












Getting to the gym is just so hard for me!! I have no muscle and I am afraid of people and the outside.


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

Nope and I should have, I ate a pint of ice cream by myself, bad girl !!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 19, 2005)

As I was mentioning below, I started working out for a half hour to an hour after my martial arts class. The martial arts class isn't really aerobic so we don't burn enough calories to notice a difference. This friend of mine in class offered to stay after our class and work out together doing sit ups, push ups, jump roping, kicking and punching a target and I was so sore the next day. We did this three times last week and I actually felt good. Its true what they say, its good to have a partner to help otivate you. That's what I needed. It also helps that I'm not paying for a personal trainer although its like having one. When I feel tired, she yells at me or says stuff to make me keep going (like a drill sargent). We laugh about it later but it helps!!

I have a bad cold now and I don't feel energetic enough but I tell you - this works! GET A PARTNER!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 19, 2005)

Great job Amethyst!! And you're right, working out with a partner can really help you stay motivated and contribute to fab results!!

I did 4.33 miles on the treadmill today. I don't workout on my treadmill on the weekends, and it's always amazing to me how much harder I can work on Mondays.


----------



## Liz (Dec 20, 2005)

i did an hour of elyptical machine today with some upper body weights.


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2005)

i put Xmas lights on a tree outside, was helping a friend, it was quite a workout! shoveled some snow!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 20, 2005)

Shoveling snow can be quite a workout!!

I did an aerobics video today and lifted some weights. I actually woke up early this morning so I could split up my routine. I HATE doing them back-to-back. I'm able to work much harder and more efficiently when I split them up.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 21, 2005)

Today I actually woke up early again and did 4.3 miles on the treadmill. I was only going to do 2, but kept on going. I tend to do that a lot. I go in thinking I'm not going to push myself that hard, and then I always do.



It feels good though getting my workout done that early. I love knowing I have the rest of the day to do what I need to do without having to worry about when to fit in a workout. Now, if I can just get up _every_ day!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Today I actually woke up early again and did 4.3 miles on the treadmill. I was only going to do 2, but kept on going. I tend to do that a lot. I go in thinking I'm not going to push myself that hard, and then I always do.



It feels good though getting my workout done that early. I love knowing I have the rest of the day to do what I need to do without having to worry about when to fit in a workout. Now, if I can just get up _every_ day!! thats great, i wish i can go just a mile lol


----------



## Purity05 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Mon, Wed its Pilates

Tues, Thurs its Cardio Kickboxing


----------



## Cirean (Dec 22, 2005)

You're doing so well Malinda! I hope to be posting back here soon, my back has been out for a few weeks, so I'm not putting it off I swear!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 22, 2005)

Tuesday I went to karate class and last night I went to yoga. I am so freaking sore this morning I wanna cry. If I don't see results soon,







I'm gonna really cry.

ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* You're doing so well Malinda! I hope to be posting back here soon, my back has been out for a few weeks, so I'm not putting it off I swear!!! hehe, yeah right! j/k!! Today I did my aerobics video with some weights later in the day. The workout queen is at it again, lol!!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* hehe, yeah right! j/k!! Today I did my aerobics video with some weights later in the day. The workout queen is at it again, lol!! I know I know! I've been better for 2 days now but the Christmas tree is only half done and none of the cookies are baked LOL I can always come up with excuses!!!




Do you have an aerobic step at home?


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I know I know! I've been better for 2 days now but the Christmas tree is only half done and none of the cookies are baked LOL I can always come up with excuses!!!




Do you have an aerobic step at home?

Yeah, I do the FIRM. I love it!!! I have their new TransFIRMer system, and it freakin' rocks!! The step is really sturdy unlike some of their past steps. The workouts are great too. The cardio one is so much fun and quite a challenge!! I'd recommend the FIRM to anyone!
Yesterday I did 4.5 miles on the treadmill, and later today I might do a short 30 minute lower body FIRM workout (Jiggle Free Buns from the TransFIRMer system is a KILLER, but AWESOME!!). I want to kinda take it easy though since it's Christmas Eve. I guess my idea of taking it easy is just a short workout, lol!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 24, 2005)

OK, so again I did more than I was going to do. I did Jiggle Free Buns _and_ Jiggle Free Arms. I just cut off the last cardio segment and cool down of JFB and started JFA after the warmup, so overall the workout was about 50 minutes. And it was an AMAZING total body workout!! I feel great!! YAHOO!!! lol


----------



## Cirean (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, so again I did more than I was going to do. I did Jiggle Free Buns _and_ Jiggle Free Arms. I just cut off the last cardio segment and cool down of JFB and started JFA after the warmup, so overall the workout was about 50 minutes. And it was an AMAZING total body workout!! I feel great!! YAHOO!!! lol Phew! It was so kind of you to do my share as well as your own!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 25, 2005)

hehe...you're welcome!!


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Dec 26, 2005)

GraceGirl7,

I'm a runner as well, and I think it's great that you muster up the energy and enthusiasm to get your workouts in regularly.

I run about 5 days a week, averaging 4 miles a day, and I've been doing this for about two years now. I own my own treadmill, and I'm running at 6.5 mph, and my goal is to reach a 6:30 mile, roughly 9.2 mph.

I recently noticed that it's been pretty difficult for me to become motivated to run. I listen to music when I'm running, and it's not enough to keep me going. Time only flies by when I completely zone out. When I'm spacing out and fantasizing about something in the future, like seeing myself in a new hot outfit or on vacation or something



.

The problem with that is...it happens sporatically. I can't control whether or not I zone out! I have a lot going on these days, working full time, grad school, etc, so I'm happy just to have the energy to do what it takes to make sure I stay active.

So....what are your biggest motivators? What keeps you going?


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC~AHOLIC* GraceGirl7,
I'm a runner as well, and I think it's great that you muster up the energy and enthusiasm to get your workouts in regularly.

I run about 5 days a week, averaging 4 miles a day, and I've been doing this for about two years now. I own my own treadmill, and I'm running at 6.5 mph, and my goal is to reach a 6:30 mile, roughly 9.2 mph.

I recently noticed that it's been pretty difficult for me to become motivated to run. I listen to music when I'm running, and it's not enough to keep me going. Time only flies by when I completely zone out. When I'm spacing out and fantasizing about something in the future, like seeing myself in a new hot outfit or on vacation or something



.

The problem with that is...it happens sporatically. I can't control whether or not I zone out! I have a lot going on these days, working full time, grad school, etc, so I'm happy just to have the energy to do what it takes to make sure I stay active.

So....what are your biggest motivators? What keeps you going?

Hunny, there are plenty of days where it takes everything in me to get motivated to workout. Jogging is probably the one thing that I have to motivate myself the most with because it is so mundane. (And I can't listen to music because I don't want to wake up my son!! I need an iPod, lol!) What keeps me going are the results I see. I am trying very hard to lose the rest of my pregnancy weight, and every week I notice small improvements.
I do find that when I push myself too hard it makes me less motivated the next time to workout. If I steady my pace where it doesn't kill me, I'm a lot more willing to get back on the treadmill because I don't feel like I _have_ to kill myself to get a good workout. Maybe try not to push yourself so hard. Yes, we all have goals, but give yourself plenty of time to achieve those goals.

I don't run steadily; I do intervals. My max speed is 7.7 mph, and that is FAST for my short legs (I'm 5'2"). I only sustain that speed for very short intervals before slowing to a steady jog around 5.0. 9.2 is pretty darn fast, and I don't know if I'd ever be able to run that fast because I'm short, so don't get down on yourself if you don't achieve your goal as quick as you like. Just increase your endurance/speed a little at a time so you don't burn out. I do about 4.25-4.5 miles on my treadmill 3 times a week, and then the other three days I do workout videos and lift weights. The variety keeps me going. If I had to workout on my treadmill 5-6 days a week, I'd definitely just get bored and quit. Maybe try adding something else in your routines to keep it interesting.

I hope some of this helps!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yesterday I got up early early and did 4.5 miles before my son and hubby woke up. Today I did two FIRM videos, one cardio, and the other for upper body. Yay!!!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 28, 2005)

I did my weights (upper back, shoulders). I noticed that my iPod wasn't in my bag so I zipped home to get it and now I can't find it (I'm a little angry right now). I can't do cardio without tunes.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh no Tonya!!! I hope you find it!!!!! I know you will!!





I just got finished doing 5 miles on my treadmil!!! OK, I did 2 this morning, and 3 this afternoon, but YAY!!! I've only done that much one other time. Go me, lol!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm at it again!! Yesterday I did my usual aerobics/weights sessions, and today I did 4.53 miles on my treadmill. (Yes, I know I'm precise about the tenth of a mile, but Lord, I worked hard for those 3 tenths, lol!!)


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 30, 2005)

Nope, I should have at least done some stomach exercises but nope, I didn't even stretch!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm going to the gym in 30 minutes or so. I'm busy loading my CD walkman with batteries cuz I never found my iPod, I'm soooo pissed!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 2, 2006)

Yay, I am joining in on this thread because today I started!!!



so sad, I used to be in such good shape aerobically, strenghwise etc. I want to be there again. Cirean, holy cow, I would freak if I lost my ipod!


----------



## hilsbabe (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maph* Hi greeneyedangel...sorry I don't know your first name



...but I have been seeing chiro. for the past 13 years now...a long time. I love my chiro...she has been a life saver. I was seeing the same one for over 10 years but switched to a new one when he passed on. She was the one that suggested a personal trainer. Here's a pic of my trainer: she is awesome. By the way she came in first here.





Your trainer is GORGEOUS!!! Not many women can lean out like that and still look so feminine. What a role model!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 2, 2006)

60 minutes of cardio (50 at target heart rate) on the treadmill. Upper abs, chest and quads on the weights today.


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Hunny, there are plenty of days where it takes everything in me to get motivated to workout. Jogging is probably the one thing that I have to motivate myself the most with because it is so mundane. (And I can't listen to music because I don't want to wake up my son!! I need an iPod, lol!) What keeps me going are the results I see. I am trying very hard to lose the rest of my pregnancy weight, and every week I notice small improvements.
I do find that when I push myself too hard it makes me less motivated the next time to workout. If I steady my pace where it doesn't kill me, I'm a lot more willing to get back on the treadmill because I don't feel like I _have_ to kill myself to get a good workout. Maybe try not to push yourself so hard. Yes, we all have goals, but give yourself plenty of time to achieve those goals.

I don't run steadily; I do intervals. My max speed is 7.7 mph, and that is FAST for my short legs (I'm 5'2"). I only sustain that speed for very short intervals before slowing to a steady jog around 5.0. 9.2 is pretty darn fast, and I don't know if I'd ever be able to run that fast because I'm short, so don't get down on yourself if you don't achieve your goal as quick as you like. Just increase your endurance/speed a little at a time so you don't burn out. I do about 4.25-4.5 miles on my treadmill 3 times a week, and then the other three days I do workout videos and lift weights. The variety keeps me going. If I had to workout on my treadmill 5-6 days a week, I'd definitely just get bored and quit. Maybe try adding something else in your routines to keep it interesting.

I hope some of this helps!!






Thanks for your input. Over the past week, I've tried varying it, and instead of running, I would blast the music and do push ups, sit ups, jumping jacks, etc, but I find myself back on the treadmill. Last night, I did 6 miles @ 6.5mph, and it was almost effortless. So I guess mental stamina is just as or even more important than physical stamina.



Now that I'm on a solid routine, I feel really weird if I stray from it. 
I have a couple of running books and I dug them out a couple of days ago to see if I can pick up some quick tips, and it turns out that my current workout plan is like a warm up for "real" runners. It's not unusual for them to do a 3 or 4 mile warm up run before the "real" run



. So I definately have my work cut out for me.

By the end of 2006, I want to be able to run 4 miles nonstop @ 7.5 mph and steadily work myself up to 9.2mph. There's a couple of races that I want to run, but I want to place only in the top 3 for my sex and age group. The current #1 position for a 5k (3.2 miles) in my area for women 18-30 is around 21 minutes. Running on a treadmill is difficult enough, running with the elements is something else...


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Jan 3, 2006)

Just got back from Salsa aerobics class. It is getting easier



I have terrible allergies right now, but took a claritin so it was okay. I missed a few workouts over the holidays, but I am ready to get in shape this year!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 3, 2006)

im such a lazy ass.

i bought so many exercices dvds.. i never do anything.

for now i just work 2 days a week and i do school at home.

so i have all the time i want to do it.

but reading all your tranning efforts kinda help me.

im gonna do something tomorrow morning.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MAC~AHOLIC* Thanks for your input. Over the past week, I've tried varying it, and instead of running, I would blast the music and do push ups, sit ups, jumping jacks, etc, but I find myself back on the treadmill. Last night, I did 6 miles @ 6.5mph, and it was almost effortless. So I guess mental stamina is just as or even more important than physical stamina.



Now that I'm on a solid routine, I feel really weird if I stray from it. 
I have a couple of running books and I dug them out a couple of days ago to see if I can pick up some quick tips, and it turns out that my current workout plan is like a warm up for "real" runners. It's not unusual for them to do a 3 or 4 mile warm up run before the "real" run



. So I definately have my work cut out for me.

By the end of 2006, I want to be able to run 4 miles nonstop @ 7.5 mph and steadily work myself up to 9.2mph. There's a couple of races that I want to run, but I want to place only in the top 3 for my sex and age group. The current #1 position for a 5k (3.2 miles) in my area for women 18-30 is around 21 minutes. Running on a treadmill is difficult enough, running with the elements is something else...

Wow!! You go girl!! I imagine eventually I'll be able to run 7.5 for 4 miles, but as of right now, I am nowhere near that! I can only run 7.5 for like 45 seconds, lol!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ugh!! I haven't worked out since Friday and I feel like crap! I hate it when I don't workout! I pulled my trapezeus Friday night, so I couldn't workout Saturday or Sunday, and today I woke up late because I didn't sleep at all Saturday night. I was gone all day, so I didn't even have the chance for a workout. I'm going to wake up early tomorrow and get an hour on the treadmill done. I'm tempted to do 2 hours just to make up for missing today, but I know that will probably just be counterproductive. :sigh:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 3, 2006)

I did today, I skipped for 10 minutes...great all over workout and it tones your legs, plus some stretches and stomach and butt exercises!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

I went to class last night but for some reason I was dragging my feet. Must be all that holiday eating that's wearing me down. If I skip class tonight I'm planning to do the treadmill at home. Its raining and really a nasty miserable day outside here which isn't helping my motivation today.


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2006)

Just walked in from a 2 mile run


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've never been a good runner/jogger. I used to play quite a bit of tennis, but that is stop and start type of running. How does one start a running program? I don't think I could run even a mile in my current condition.

Is it better to run on a track at first?

Thanks


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rosebeauty34* 

I've never been a good runner/jogger. I used to play quite a bit of tennis, but that is stop and start type of running. How does one start a running program? I don't think I could run even a mile in my current condition. Is it better to run on a track at first?

Thanks








Oh I'm not a good jogger at all either, although I was an all league sprinter and football player in high school.
What I did was just start with running a bit, then walking a bit, then back to running a bit then walking a bit. As long as your heartbeat is up, it doesn't matter if you are running or walking.

I just run to a local school and then back


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

Go Tony!! And you're so right about the walking/running thing. I combine fast walking with running, and it's given me great results!

I just did 4.81 miles on my treadmill. Woohoo!! I feel great again, lol!! (Except for this darn head cold!)


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will try the run/walk thing soon. Trying to get over this cedar fever....it is awful in Austin right now. Thanks for the advice Tony


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 4, 2006)

Woohoo!!! I think those three days off helped me or something because today I had my best workouts ever!! I did a total of 5.26 miles (2.30 miles in the first session and 2.96 miles in the second session)!! I feel like a million bucks!!! My treadmill says I burned a wopping 960 calories!! I know that's not accurate because caloric burn is based on gender, age, weight, etc, but man, it's great to see those numbers!! My guess is I burned more like 500 calories. But anyways, yay!!!

I did end up lifting weights last night after my son went to bed, and I think I need to buy some heavier dumbbells. The heaviest I have are 10's (I know, I'm weak, lol!), so I guess it's time to up my weights because some of the exercises are getting too easy. I really need to find some 12's. I know they exist, but they're not as popular as the 15's. And 10 to 15 is a BIG jump!!

OK, I'm rambling, lol!!


----------



## Liz (Jan 5, 2006)

wow grace! good job!!

i did the elyptical machine today.

total of 7 miles! 2.7 the first one, then 2.8, then 1.5. i don't remember the correct calories that i burned, but it was probably around 700 -800


----------



## kawee (Jan 5, 2006)

yes, too hard, and now I'm paying for it. Ooooooooooow


----------



## islandgirl930 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, I just finished my second cardio session on the treadmill. 5.02 miles total. YAY! (Now, where's the food? HAHA!!) How do you do that?? Geesh girl!!!! I workout a lot, atleast three days a week. Today I did a workout in Glamour magazine, lunges, squats, abs, and weight lifting. I felt great afterwards.
Malinda, I had a c-section too and Im finding it very difficult to tone the lower ab area. Any tips besides walking 5 miles on the treadmill?



I do 1 mile a week not counting the miles I walk while running errands. I lose weight very easily so I have to make sure that I do not go overboard with the cardio. I'd like to stay at 125-130 which is where I am at right now.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's my weekly workout

Day 1 - Cardio (1 mile) and cruches (200)

Day 2 - lunges, squats, ab workout, weight lifting, obliques

Day 3 - I do any of the 2 previous workouts. More likely to do the weight lifting since my main goal is to tone all over.


----------



## Becka (Jan 6, 2006)

of course i worked out today, i have been to the fridge and back at least six times LOL

I so do NOT work out right now but need to. Spin/Yoga classes start a week Monday, bet you the first class kills me !!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kawee* yes, too hard, and now I'm paying for it. Ooooooooooow hehe...I LOVE the burn!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* How do you do that?? Geesh girl!!!! I workout a lot, atleast three days a week. Today I did a workout in Glamour magazine, lunges, squats, abs, and weight lifting. I felt great afterwards.
Malinda, I had a c-section too and Im finding it very difficult to tone the lower ab area. Any tips besides walking 5 miles on the treadmill?



I do 1 mile a week not counting the miles I walk while running errands. I lose weight very easily so I have to make sure that I do not go overboard with the cardio. I'd like to stay at 125-130 which is where I am at right now.




I'm still working on my tummy. A C-Sec tummy is very difficult to lose. It takes a lot of hard work and determination, but it _can_ be done!! Of course toning work like crunches is a great thing to strengthen the muscles, but unfortunately, you can't spot reduce. What that means is you can't do a million crunches and expect to have a flat tummy. Why? Because there's fat on top of those strong muscles!! There are plenty of women with very strong abs, but who still have fat on top of those rock-hard abs. The only way to shed the fat and see those pretty muscles is to do more cardio (I know, ack!), and watch your diet, with diet being the main component. You could run 5 miles a day, but if you sit down and eat the wrong things, you won't lose an inch. So I suggest continuing with your weight/resistance training, while adding maybe a little more cardio. Also, make sure you're eating alot of clean foods such as whole grains, vegetables, chicken, fish, etc. You mentioned you wanted to stay at the same weight you are now, so I wanted to mention that just because you decrease your body fat, that doesn't mean you necessarily lose pounds. Especially if you're combining weights with your rountine. I know women who have lost dress sizes without losing one single pound! So unfortunately, the only way to get rid of our c-sec tummies is to cardio and diet it away. :sigh:
(Oh, and you don't have to do 5 miles on the treadmill!! Honestly, if you already do a couple miles a week plus you're workin' it when you do errands, all you probably need to do is work on your diet. Try changing that first, and if you aren't seeing an improvement, add the extra cardio.)


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *becka110* of course i worked out today, i have been to the fridge and back at least six times LOL
I so do NOT work out right now but need to. Spin/Yoga classes start a week Monday, bet you the first class kills me !!

LOL!!! Hey, at least you're going to be doing something!! And the great thing about exercise is the more you do, the more you _can_ do!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got finished with my weight session at 11:30 PM! I know, crazy!! Earlier today I did a FIRM cardio video. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Miffy (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope! Eep I made a resolution this year to start exercising, but apparently I haven't started yet.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7*



I'm still working on my tummy. A C-Sec tummy is very difficult to lose. It takes a lot of hard work and determination, but it _can_ be done!! Of course toning work like crunches is a great thing to strengthen the muscles, but unfortunately, you can't spot reduce. What that means is you can't do a million crunches and expect to have a flat tummy. Why? Because there's fat on top of those strong muscles!! There are plenty of women with very strong abs, but who still have fat on top of those rock-hard abs. The only way to shed the fat and see those pretty muscles is to do more cardio (I know, ack!), and watch your diet, with diet being the main component. You could run 5 miles a day, but if you sit down and eat the wrong things, you won't lose an inch. So I suggest continuing with your weight/resistance training, while adding maybe a little more cardio. Also, make sure you're eating alot of clean foods such as whole grains, vegetables, chicken, fish, etc. You mentioned you wanted to stay at the same weight you are now, so I wanted to mention that just because you decrease your body fat, that doesn't mean you necessarily lose pounds. Especially if you're combining weights with your rountine. I know women who have lost dress sizes without losing one single pound! So unfortunately, the only way to get rid of our c-sec tummies is to cardio and diet it away. :sigh:
(Oh, and you don't have to do 5 miles on the treadmill!! Honestly, if you already do a couple miles a week plus you're workin' it when you do errands, all you probably need to do is work on your diet. Try changing that first, and if you aren't seeing an improvement, add the extra cardio.)

Thanks Malinda.
I was hoping that you had some kind of special workout. hehe. Yeah, I know you can't just get rid of the belly with crunches, you have to do cardio. grrr..






I HATE that because I am worried about is losing too much weight or too many inches. I stopped doing cardio a couple of months ago because I was getting too small. I dont want that to happen. I just want to get small around my belly. I will try changing my diet and if that doesnt work I will do more cardio like you suggested. This week I started eating more protein. I'm hoping that will help.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* Thanks Malinda.
I was hoping that you had some kind of special workout. hehe. Yeah, I know you can't just get rid of the belly with crunches, you have to do cardio. grrr..






I HATE that because I am worried about is losing too much weight or too many inches. I stopped doing cardio a couple of months ago because I was getting too small. I dont want that to happen. I just want to get small around my belly. I will try changing my diet and if that doesnt work I will do more cardio like you suggested. This week I started eating more protein. I'm hoping that will help.

Yeah, unfortunately fat comes off all over. I wish we could pick and choose where we want it to come off. Probably the best thing for you would to be just make small changes in your diet. Adding protein is great. And actually come to think of it, maybe you should focus on weight training as well as cardio, because if you're adding some muscle mass while losing fat, you won't get super small because you're not losing muscle with the fat. Protein is great for building muscle. I know some people don't eat a lot of protein when they're trying to get smaller, but if you don't want to get smaller, adding some would be great. It fuels your muscles and may actually help give you that sleek look instead of that skinny look.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

I feel great!! I woke up early this morning and did 4.5 miles on my treadmill!! I love it when I get my workout done before anything else. It makes my day go by much smoother and more efficiently. I also feel like I lost weight this week. I have days where it's like literally, overnight, I'm smaller. If I haven't lost pounds, I've definitely lost some inches!! All of my clothes are getting baggy on me. I seriously need to do some major wardrobe shopping soon!!!! Yeeehaaawww!!!!!!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Yeah, unfortunately fat comes off all over. I wish we could pick and choose where we want it to come off. Probably the best thing for you would to be just make small changes in your diet. Adding protein is great. And actually come to think of it, maybe you should focus on weight training as well as cardio, because if you're adding some muscle mass while losing fat, you won't get super small because you're not losing muscle with the fat. Protein is great for building muscle. I know some people don't eat a lot of protein when they're trying to get smaller, but if you don't want to get smaller, adding some would be great. It fuels your muscles and may actually help give you that sleek look instead of that skinny look.



Weight training is my favorite. I love how it has changed my body. I feel so great during weight lifting. I need to get bigger weights because I've been using these 9 lb ones for over a year now. 
EAS has some great protein drinks. I'm not a big fan of meat so they have helped me a lot. Their coffee flavored ones are prettty good.

Anyway, no workout for me today. My daughter and I are doing our grocery shopping. We go to three different stoes so it's always a workout on my legs. Besides, Im really sore from yesterday.


----------



## Sofia (Jan 6, 2006)

Hit the gym at 8am this morning - 30 mintues on the elliptical at various intervals and 20 mintues of weights. I love morning workouts.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Hit the gym at 8am this morning - 30 mintues on the elliptical at various intervals and 20 mintues of weights. I love morning workouts. Me too!!! I really don't like waking up to them, but I LOVE them when I'm finished!!




I actually just finished a 30 minute lower body weight workout. It wasn't much, but I haven't really weight trained my lower body in at least a week besides running on the treadmill! It was a killer too!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried Toddy coffee? It's a cold brew coffee system. It's pretty much coffee concentrate when it's finished brewing (It takes 12 hours). Anyway, I had a glass of this about an hour and a half before my workout and WOW!!! I had a freaking awesome, amazing workout!!! The coffee gave me the extra boost I needed!!

Anyway, I did a FIRM video, Ultimate Calorie Blaster from the new TransFIRMer system. I might do another short one tonight after my son goes to sleep and my hubby goes to a prayer meeting at church. That is, if I'm not busy with MUT!!


----------



## Shera (Jan 8, 2006)

Unfortunately I haven't exercised in quite awhile and need to start. My problem is that I work 4 10 hour days per week then come home and dinner takes about an hour and a half. That barely gives me any time to myself just to sit and relax and now somehow I need to fit in some exercise time. I'd like to just walk but can't stand being outside when it's freezing cold. I have some arthritis starting so it's hard to do any weight bearing exercise. Luckily we are moving from northern Va. to Orlando sometime this summer and that's when I plan to get my health back and lose some of the weight. We will be looking for a house with a pool so that will really help.

What are the FIRM videos that I saw mentioned? And where can I get them? Are they exercises that you can do at home?


----------



## Sofia (Jan 8, 2006)

At 4am, I hit the treadmill to work our some anger issues brought on by a certain fellow and my intended 15mins turned into 45. I don't know where the time went. I felt great after, but some of the anger was still there.

I also realized my digital cable has "on demand" exercise programs, all kinds, cardio, yoga, pilates, weights. Who knew?!? I think I may try some out when I can't get to the gym.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 9, 2006)

where do you get that coffe malinda? i need some!!

i did 25 minutes on the treadmill today, yay!!!!! ( lol i know its not alot but today is my 1st day working out) then i did some sit ups and a little bit of arm work , im so proud lol, and i start my diet to!! i want to be skinny:icon_love


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* 

where do you get that coffe malinda? i need some!!
i did 25 minutes on the treadmill today, yay!!!!! ( lol i know its not alot but today is my 1st day working out) then i did some sit ups and a little bit of arm work , im so proud lol, and i start my diet to!! i want to be skinny:icon_love




Yay! Good job
we want you to be skinny too


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* At 4am, I hit the treadmill to work our some anger issues brought on by a certain fellow and my intended 15mins turned into 45. I don't know where the time went. I felt great after, but some of the anger was still there. 
I also realized my digital cable has "on demand" exercise programs, all kinds, cardio, yoga, pilates, weights. Who knew?!? I think I may try some out when I can't get to the gym.

I hear ya about working off that anger. I take all of my aggression out during my workouts. I too woke up early this morning (thought not at 4 AM!!) to work off some anger from last night. I did 4.4 miles on the treadmill, and now I have the rest of my day to run errands, woohoo! LOL!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* where do you get that coffe malinda? i need some!!
i did 25 minutes on the treadmill today, yay!!!!! ( lol i know its not alot but today is my 1st day working out) then i did some sit ups and a little bit of arm work , im so proud lol, and i start my diet to!! i want to be skinny:icon_love

Yay for you!!!! And 25 minutes is AWESOME!! When I started, I couldn't even do that much!! It'll get easier the more you do it, and you'll actually _want_ to go for longer!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to tell you!! I lost 1.2 pounds last week!!! Woohoo!!!! That's MAJOR for me!!! And a great incentive to keep up the program!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yay! Good job
we want you to be skinny too





lmao!! im glad everybody wants me to be skinny


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Yay for you!!!! And 25 minutes is AWESOME!! When I started, I couldn't even do that much!! It'll get easier the more you do it, and you'll actually _want_ to go for longer!! thanx sweetie, you didnt answer my question chic, where do you get tha coffee your drinkng? oh and congrats on losing weight!! soon i will be there with you (hopefully):icon_love


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* thanx sweetie, you didnt answer my question chic, where do you get tha coffee your drinkng? oh and congrats on losing weight!! soon i will be there with you (hopefully):icon_love Oh yeah!! Well it's a cold brew system called "Toddy Coffee", and we got ours from amazon.com. You just take any kind of coffee grounds (it really doesn't matter whether it's the cheap stuff or high grade because you're brewing it cold so it's making coffee concentrate), mix it with water according to the enclosed directions and in the container provided, let it sit for 12 hours (or more if you want it stronger), then pull the plug and let it drain through the filter into the glass container that comes with the system. It makes about 1/2 gallon (maybe more) of coffee concentrate. Then all you do is mix a couple shots (that's all you need because this stuff is STRONG) with some milk, creamer, and sweet 'n low!! My husband and I love it because it only takes one glass to get you going for the whole day; it tastes great (like the cold coffee drinks you buy at Starbucks), it's cheap (A LOT cheaper than buying a Starbucks coffee everyday!!), and you use it all (as compared to hot brew coffee pots where when brewed, you usually end up throwing out a good amount that's not used - at least we do!). This cold coffee can stay fresh in the refrigerator for about 3 weeks when it starts to lose its strength, but even then it's still "good". I first discovered it at my parent's house when someone bought them the system for Christmas a couple of years ago. I am IN LOVE with Starbucks' iced lattes and Frappucinos, so this was an awesome alternative that I could control the calories, and it tastes just like what we would pay $5 a pop for at Starbucks!!
I think we paid $30 for the Toddy system, but it's sooooo worth it!!!! All I have to do is take a couple shots of this before I work out, and about halfway through my rountine, BAM!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Oh yeah!! Well it's a cold brew system called "Toddy Coffee", and we got ours from amazon.com. You just take any kind of coffee grounds (it really doesn't matter whether it's the cheap stuff or high grade because you're brewing it cold so it's making coffee concentrate), mix it with water according to the enclosed directions and in the container provided, let it sit for 12 hours (or more if you want it stronger), then pull the plug and let it drain through the filter into the glass container that comes with the system. It makes about 1/2 gallon (maybe more) of coffee concentrate. Then all you do is mix a couple shots (that's all you need because this stuff is STRONG) with some milk, creamer, and sweet 'n low!! My husband and I love it because it only takes one glass to get you going for the whole day; it tastes great (like the cold coffee drinks you buy at Starbucks), it's cheap (A LOT cheaper than buying a Starbucks coffee everyday!!), and you use it all (as compared to hot brew coffee pots where when brewed, you usually end up throwing out a good amount that's not used - at least we do!). This cold coffee can stay fresh in the refrigerator for about 3 weeks when it starts to lose its strength, but even then it's still "good". I first discovered it at my parent's house when someone bought them the system for Christmas a couple of years ago. I am IN LOVE with Starbucks' iced lattes and Frappucinos, so this was an awesome alternative that I could control the calories, and it tastes just like what we would pay $5 a pop for at Starbucks!!
I think we paid $30 for the Toddy system, but it's sooooo worth it!!!! All I have to do is take a couple shots of this before I work out, and about halfway through my rountine, BAM!!!






wow i gatta get this! i never heard of it, thanx for the info


----------



## Cirean (Jan 9, 2006)

45 minutes of cardio. Weights for pecs, quads and upper ab exercises. Usual Monday thing.

I forgot to take my medication so I had to cut my cardio short, my heart rate was going too high


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 10, 2006)

only did 20 mintues today wasnt it the workout mood, but i still workedout!:icon_love


----------



## Saja (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I did 100 crunches last night before bed...which isnt much, but I just started . And I did them on the excercise ball, the best invention ever. Normally my back would be killing me , but this helps soo much.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *geldert* Well I did 100 crunches last night before bed...which isnt much, but I just started . And I did them on the excercise ball, the best invention ever. Normally my back would be killing me , but this helps soo much. Yay for you!! I've never tried the stability ball, but I sooo want to!!
I did a FIRM video and lifted some weights. Yay!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

So I got up this morning and did 4.51 miles on the treadmill, and towards the end of my session, I started to feel very nauseous. I still feel like crap, so I think I may have pushed myself too hard or something. I'm now just praying the time will fly by so it can be my son (and my's) nap time.


----------



## bunni (Jan 11, 2006)

walked around the bath and body shop while smelling different stuff, felt nice. hehe, thats as much workout i got todya.


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 12, 2006)

Did 3.60 miles yesterday @ 7.0mph, and 5 miles @ 6.5 the day before. I also lifted some weights, did a few push ups, sit ups, and crunches. 

Just getting in from work, and hopefully I'll have a good workout tonight...


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 12, 2006)

I ended up doing a little over 4 miles. I did the first 3 @ 7.2 and the last one at 8.0, stopping for 1 minute at the 3.5 mile mark to catch my breath. I actually feel great kicking this up a couple of notches...


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 12, 2006)

Got up at 4:40am to get a run in before work. I'm switching my workout from evenings to mornings so that I can have time to relax in the afternoon. 

I thought it would be hell to go from being 'dead to the world' to a full sprint in a matter of minutes, but it wasn't so bad



. I did 3 miles, first half mile @ 6.5, second half mile @ 7.2, and last two miles at 8.0. I stopped a few times, but other than that, I had a good workout. 7 miles in a 7 hour time span, WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just did situps-Firm 5 day situps--and weights at home. I use mostly free weights and I have a leg machine for the quads and hamstrings. I have to try and work my hamstrings more since they are naturally very flat and my quads are big.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MAC~AHOLIC* Got up at 4:40am to get a run in before work. I'm switching my workout from evenings to mornings so that I can have time to relax in the afternoon. 
I thought it would be hell to go from being 'dead to the world' to a full sprint in a matter of minutes, but it wasn't so bad



. I did 3 miles, first half mile @ 6.5, second half mile @ 7.2, and last two miles at 8.0. I stopped a few times, but other than that, I had a good workout. 7 miles in a 7 hour time span, WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Wow, that's awesome!! You inspire me to press on with my training!! I can only run at 7.5 for like 30 seconds, so going longer than that it amazing to me, lol!! Of course, I have short legs!!



But seriously, I can't wait until I can all-out run 5 miles!! All in time and training, I guess...
Today I did a FIRM video and lifted weights. I feel much better today than yesterday. I just hope my treadmill routine goes smoother tomorrow than it did yesterday!!


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Wow, that's awesome!! You inspire me to press on with my training!! I can only run at 7.5 for like 30 seconds, so going longer than that it amazing to me, lol!! Of course, I have short legs!!



But seriously, I can't wait until I can all-out run 5 miles!! All in time and training, I guess... Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Today I did a FIRM video and lifted weights. I feel much better today than yesterday. I just hope my treadmill routine goes smoother tomorrow than it did yesterday!!


You'll get there, I'm sure. Push yourself out of your comfort zone. I never thought I'd be at 8.0 so quickly, but once I jumped to it, it was almost seamless. Now 6.5 seems really slow (I remember when I thought it was very fast). Once you reach a plateau, it's time to kick it up a few knotches!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

i havent been working out for the past 2 days! my treadmill started to make these weird sounds so my father has to fixit, but i been walking like crazy! cause the weather is nice over here:icon_love


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MAC~AHOLIC* You'll get there, I'm sure. Push yourself out of your comfort zone. I never thought I'd be at 8.0 so quickly, but once I jumped to it, it was almost seamless. Now 6.5 seems really slow (I remember when I thought it was very fast). Once you reach a plateau, it's time to kick it up a few knotches!

I know I'll get there too. A year ago, I could barely do a mile, and today I don't do less than 4. I felt like I was running at 4.0 mph, and today it's a walk. To be even moving at all at 8.0 is amazing to me. I know in a year from now, I'll be doing what today I think is crazy, lol!! And yeah, I'm always pushing myself harder and faster. I change my routine almost every day, striving to push myself just a little bit harder. (Sometimes a little too much I think.)
And speaking of pushing myself, I went my longest ever today for a total of 5.28 miles. I probably could've even gone longer!! I feel great! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i havent been working out for the past 2 days! my treadmill started to make these weird sounds so my father has to fixit, but i been walking like crazy! cause the weather is nice over here:icon_love If you've been walking, you've been working out girl!! Exercise doesn't have to be a structured routine we call a "workout", lol!! It's been awfully warm here for the winter, so while I'd love to walk outside, the convenience of my treadmill, the fact that I don't have a jogging stroller, and the only time I can workout is when my son is sleeping, I opt to stay in. I told my hubby I'm going to get a jogging stroller in a couple of months because I want to be able to take Elisha to the park and run!!
And as for the treadmill making noises, mine does too. It makes a popping noise now when I increase the incline. It still seems to work fine though, and somedays the noise is not as loud as others.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* If you've been walking, you've been working out girl!! Exercise doesn't have to be a structured routine we call a "workout", lol!! It's been awfully warm here for the winter, so while I'd love to walk outside, the convenience of my treadmill, the fact that I don't have a jogging stroller, and the only time I can workout is when my son is sleeping, I opt to stay in. I told my hubby I'm going to get a jogging stroller in a couple of months because I want to be able to take Elisha to the park and run!!
And as for the treadmill making noises, mine does too. It makes a popping noise now when I increase the incline. It still seems to work fine though, and somedays the noise is not as loud as others.

that would be so cool if you get a jogging stroller i always see mothers so that and im like awww thats so cute!!! i love it, and im sure elisha ( love that name) would enjoy it to. the noise on the treadmill was there be4 and my father fixed it then it came back i just dont wanna break anything cause knowing me thats what will happen


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm praying mine doesn't break!! So fat the noise is just that, a noise, but I'm really praying it doesn't actually mean something, lol.

And yeah, I think Elisha would love that!! He likes it when I run with him in the grocery cart, lol, so he'd love me running with him in the stroller!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* I'm praying mine doesn't break!! So fat the noise is just that, a noise, but I'm really praying it doesn't actually mean something, lol.
And yeah, I think Elisha would love that!! He likes it when I run with him in the grocery cart, lol, so he'd love me running with him in the stroller!!

lol! i would be praying with you girl! i def do not want yours to break


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 16, 2006)

I did! I did 45mins of walking, 15mins of swimming and im gunna do sum moree later. maybe lunges etc..., or a bike ride.


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* I know I'll get there too. A year ago, I could barely do a mile, and today I don't do less than 4. I felt like I was running at 4.0 mph, and today it's a walk. To be even moving at all at 8.0 is amazing to me. I know in a year from now, I'll be doing what today I think is crazy, lol!! And yeah, I'm always pushing myself harder and faster. I change my routine almost every day, striving to push myself just a little bit harder. (Sometimes a little too much I think.) Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* *And speaking of pushing myself, I went my longest ever today for a total of 5.28 miles. I probably could've even gone longer!! I feel great! Woohoo!!!!*


Go 'head girl!! 6.0 is just around the corner....go! go! go!

I just ran 4 miles, 3.5 miles @ 8.0, and .5 miles @ 6.5 as a warm up. Unfortnately, I'm back to my evening schedule. I tried to switch to running in the AM, but I guess I'm a night person




.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, I bet that didn't take any time at all!! I can't imagine running 4 miles in 30 minutes!! I jogged at a pretty moderate pace today instead of doing my usual intervals. I did 4.6 miles in just over 60 minutes. It felt fabulous too!!!!


----------



## Cheebs (Jan 17, 2006)

I ran on the track for the first time in almost half a year. It felt so weird. I forgot how hard it was to run on the track. I usually do my cardio workouts on the treadmill or on a bike because of my knee problems but I got new shoes to help out with my knees so it's back to the track for me!


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just sit ups and weights again today at home. I need to start doing some cardio again. I think it does give me a bit more energy when I go to the aerobic classes at the gym.

I'm trying to build up my hamstrings for when I start trying the walk/run--probably mostly walking. I'm going to get my hubby involved too so it should be more fun that way.


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cheebs* I ran on the track for the first time in almost half a year. It felt so weird. I forgot how hard it was to run on the track. I usually do my cardio workouts on the treadmill or on a bike because of my knee problems but I got new shoes to help out with my knees so it's back to the track for me! Wow, I haven't run on a track in YEARS! I imagine that it's much harder than the treadmill because you're running with the elements. To be able to do miles at a time without huffing and puffing would be quite an accomplishment....


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 20, 2006)

I did really good with my routine today. I got up at 6:30 this morning (mainlly because I had my alarm set for 7, and my husband woke me up at 6:30 when he was getting ready, so I figured I might as well get up or I probably would've slept in), and I did 4.4 miles on the treadmill.

Plus, I just got finished with a lower body weight training workout. I feel great!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I did 4.66 miles on the treadmill today! Yay!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 23, 2006)

Way to go Malinda! I need Malinda's boot camp! Have you ever thought about doing workout tutorials for at home workouts???


----------



## stellar_stina (Jan 24, 2006)

20 minutes on my elliptical machine, 20 push-ups, 20 squats, 20 lunges, 30 ab rollers... i know, pathetic


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Way to go Malinda! I need Malinda's boot camp! Have you ever thought about doing workout tutorials for at home workouts??? hehe....I should do that!!!





I usually do a cardio DVD and a weights DVD today, but I decided to do an aerobic weight training vid to combine the two components and save on time and energy. I really wasn't feeling all that energized today, but I wanted to do something!! So I ended up doing the FIRM's Aerobic Body Shaping with Allie. I love Allie!! She's definitely my favorite FIRM instructor. She's just so darn cute! The workout was great too, but I can't help feeling like I didn't work hard enough. I guess it's just because I'm used to pushing myself to the max, and today was really rather moderate. But hey, at least I did _something_!!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 28, 2006)

I got up bright and early this morning and jogged 4.36 miles on my treadmill. It's funny because when I work out that early, I feel like I haven't worked out at all today because it's been so long since I got done. I then have the urge to work out again, but I know that that can actually be counterproductive. Gosh, it's funny how people change. A little over a year ago, I couldn't even stand the thought of exercise, and now it's hard to go a few hours without it, lol!!!!!


----------



## Sofia (Jan 31, 2006)

I finally took advantage of my last session with my trainer and it was by far the best workout I've had in a long time. I normally don't use a trainer, but when I renewed my membership, they gave me 3 free sessions, so why not. I see why he is so in-demand at the gym. He put me on the treadmill for 30 mins (various speed and inclines) and kept pushing me the entire time. I was drenched when I finally got off the machine. Next was strength training and abs. We covered every possible machine, body part and muscle. I know I'm going to be sore tomorrow, but it's the best feeling in the world. Now I just have to remember everything he taught me and I'll hit my goal in a couple of months.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 31, 2006)

Tonight I went back to yoga after being away for three weeks and oh my gosh, with every pose I heard my bones cracking ( LOL!! ) but I feel good. I'm sure I'll feel sore tomorrow but for some weird reason right now I feel happy and hyper instead of relaxed and mellow. (guess I'm weird like that.)








Tomorrow its back to karate and hopefully burn off some of my *flubber!*


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 31, 2006)

Great job ladies!!

I actually worked out twice today....I did two 2.25 mile treadmill jogs. Woopdeedooo!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 1, 2006)

I did a FIRM cardio DVD and lifted weights today. And man was my weight session kick-butt today!! I upped my weights last week to 12's (WOOHOO!!), and then I took the last 4 days off, so I went in today pumping some major iron!! And what's even cooler is the fat is (slowly) melting off my arms and you can really start to see my muscles!! I LOVE lifting when you can actually see the muscle contract. OK, I'm weird...and I'm going now...


----------



## Summer (Feb 1, 2006)

Exercise? What is this word you speak of?? lol

seriously, I haven't exercised in a while. Bad, I know. I need to start back up. I think since the cold weather hit, that is what caused me to slack on exercising.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 1, 2006)

I went to my martial arts class last night and I'm aching today!! I'm SO tempted to go home right after work and crash!






But no-----off I go back to class - burn flubber !!! BURN FLUBBER!!!!!!


----------



## senelips (Feb 1, 2006)

I love these discussions, I two have had 3 c-sections. I do treadmill one day and the ball the next. It is awesome for a core workout and only takes 20 minutes.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I did my FIRM video this morning and lifted weight this afternoon. I've decided to start taking Wednesdays off because it allows for a nice break in my week and doesn't make my routine burn me out. I've also started doing two HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) sessions a week. I've done two so far, and WOW!!!!!!! It's a killer workout, but it's AWESOME to get my cardio done in 20 minutes flat!!! (And it's actually proven to burn MORE calories throughout the day than regular steady state cardio!! Woohoo!!!) When you have a kid, the shortest exercise routine is the BEST!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 7, 2006)

Does physical therapy count? lol. I didnt realize how out of shape I was until today. My muscles are killing me. I was there an hour and did arm exercises, and rode on a stationary bike. I dont need to lose weight, but man I have no muscle tone. I am going to have to start walking when this is over in a few weeks, I knew I was out of shape, but I am so sore and I didnt even use weights. Maybe thats why I am tired all the time?


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I did 45 minutes of cardio this morning, and a little later, I'll lift some weights. I've been cycling my carb intake recently, and yesterday was my low carb day (and subsequent exercise off day), so right now I'm carb loading since I just completed my workout. I gotta get those carbs in me to prepare for my weight lifting session!!!!


----------



## robertc (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm going today after I get off work. Plan to do stationery bike, treadmill and free weights.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Linab5* Hi girls. I finally got inspired and joined a gym. The challenge was too much for me but I still wanted to do something for myself. I had a cool conversation with God and realized and I am desrving and ready to do this. Today was day 3 and I am loving it. I am very sore! Today I did a circuit class for 30 minutes, bike for 10 and treadmill high intensity class for 50 minutes. I love that some one is there pushing you. Everyone has been sooo sweet at the gym too. I am intimidated by some of the classes they have like PIlates and all these different Yoga classess. I know nothing about these. Also spinning terrifies me. YESSS!!










Lina I am so proud of you! You rock hunnie!! Take it one day at a time, and you will do fantastic, I know it!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

What do you guys think about making this thread a "Sticky?" Since so many of you are constantly responding, I think it might be a good idea...


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 10, 2006)

A sticky would be great Leila!!! I'll probably always post to this thread just because it really helps keep me accountable!!

My son decided he didn't want to sleep last night, and he also decided 6:30 was a good time to begin his day, lol, so I wasn't able to get up early to do my HIIT routine this morning. But the great thing about HIIT is that it's so short, I can do it with my son watching a movie in the living room! And that's exactly what I did!! 20 minutes HIIT on the treadmill. I was able to push my speed up to 9.5 mph which I'm VERY happy with since I never dreamed my short legs could go that fast!!! It was totally exhausting, but soooooo awesome to be finished in such a short amount of time!!!

And good for you Lina!!! The Lord and I had a similar conversation about a year ago, lol!!! It's great how when He speaks to us to do certain things, He also gives us the grace to do them!!!! I'm a living testimony having lost A TON of weight after my pregnancy!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* A sticky would be great Leila!!! I'll probably always post to this thread just because it really helps keep me accountable!!
My son decided he didn't want to sleep last night, and he also decided 6:30 was a good time to begin his day, lol, so I wasn't able to get up early to do my HIIT routine this morning. But the great thing about HIIT is that it's so short, I can do it with my son watching a movie in the living room! And that's exactly what I did!! 20 minutes HIIT on the treadmill. I was able to push my speed up to 9.5 mph which I'm VERY happy with since I never dreamed my short legs could go that fast!!! It was totally exhausting, but soooooo awesome to be finished in such a short amount of time!!!

And good for you Lina!!! The Lord and I had a similar conversation about a year ago, lol!!! It's great how when He speaks to us to do certain things, He also gives us the grace to do them!!!! I'm a living testimony having lost A TON of weight after my pregnancy!!!

LMAO @ your "short legs!" Join the club hunnie!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 14, 2006)

I LOVE being short!!!!





And yay for making this a sticky!!!! Woohoo!!!!!

I did my 20 minute HIIT routine and finally worked up the nerve to hop off the treadmill during my active recovery periods. I loved it!! It was so much fun!!! And my son thought it was hilarious that I kept running full speed ahead, jumping off the treadmill, pacing around him, then jumping back on and doing it all over again!! He thought it was a game, hehe!! I love that I can workout now with him still awake. It really allows me to utilize the time he takes a nap so much better. I can get a lot more housework done!! Yay!!

I'm actually up two pounds this week which I was kinda discouraged about. But darn TOM is about to visit, and I heavied up on my weights again last week, so I know that's why. I actually took my measurements today, and even though I've only lost 3 pounds in the last 6 weeks, I've lost 3.5 inches off my body including 1.5 from my arms, and 1.25 from my hips and stomach (my problem areas)!!! So that was awesome to see progress that way when the scale can be so misleading (and downright discouraging).

I just really want to hit 115 by my birthday in June. And I know with discipline, dedication, and hard work, that should be plenty of time to lose the 10 pounds I need to lose!!!! (It's so funny to me to stress about losing 10 pounds when not too long ago, it was sooooo much more!!!!!)


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 16, 2006)

Did I exercise!?! But of course!!!! I wam-bammed, thank you ma'ammed a 45 minute aerobic workout!!! I LOVE taking Wednesdays off!! It makes my Thursday workouts AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 18, 2006)

I did my HIIT today. I really really love working out like that. It is such a difficult workout, but man, it makes me feel awesome!!!!!! And it's definitely getting me results. I haven't weighed myself after lasts week's gain (due to water retention), but the fat is really melting away. I can really see my quadriceps great now, and they're beautiful, lol!!!!!


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just been doing weights lately. I think the allergy meds I've been taking have made me lose some weight so I'm not doing too much cardio right now. I got the new Oxygen special edition mag about working the butt so I've been doing exercises in there. Hoping to lift my saggy butt by summer.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am SERIOUSLY thinking about subscribing to Oxygen Mag. I LOVE their message boards and am on them all the time, so I bet the mag is great!! And focusing on weights is fine!! There are many people that don't even need cardio to lose weight as long as they're lifting and keeping their diet in check.

I did my 20 minute HIIT routine today. I went harder and faster then I have ever gone, so it was definitely the hardest workout I've ever had. I love it though. I like a good challenge!!!

I lost one pound of the two I gained last week. The fat is still melting off though. I am really starting to get comfortable with not being so dependent on the scale to measure my progress. I just want to lose inches. I'm so close to being a size 4!!!


----------



## Cirean (Feb 21, 2006)

Core Max level 1 (dvd) - 20 minutes (ouch ouch ouch)

Stretch Max resistance band (dvd) - 20 minutes

Treadmill - 60 minutes, 2 - 10 incline

No weights today, my upper body is feeling a little weak. Going to go eat now and undo everything I just did LOL


----------



## babykitty219 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just got back from the gym guys!!!

40 min of the ellyptical machine

10 min on the bicycle to cool down

100 thigh reps each on the machines where you press your thighs together and the other machine you push them apart.

100 sit ups on the ab machine w/ resistance.

...didn't get to do the aerobics class today. it was a bummer


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

mondays and tuesdays=2 hours of dance each day. wednesdays=tumbling. saturday=1 hour of dance. and i do daily treadmill for 30 minutes.. on days i have the 2 hour dance class i either skip treadmill, do 10-15 minutes, or if i'm a goodd one do the full 30 :icon_love i wanna start weight training haha


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 22, 2006)

This morning, I did about 45 minutes of yoga.

My workouts include cardio (in the form of an elliptical machine), pilates, strength training and yoga.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

I do alot of stair climbing during the day (yes literally, so I count that). Then I've been (since I'm soooo not in shape)....doing dance dance revolution with my 3 year old.....cuz then I don't feel like I'm working out. See I'm work out challenged....ok, lazy....if I'd just do it more often.....I have to MAKE myself, cuz when I do....it feels sooooo good!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 27, 2006)

HIIT, 20 minutes, today. I kicked it up a notch and did my first 10.0 mph sprint. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 2, 2006)

Soooo P.O-ed!

This next week and a half I won't be able to go to the gym as much as I regularly do. My boyfriend's mom ran into my car.... and its in the shop getting fixed. Found out its gonna be a while. Have to depend on mom or dad to take me around.

i feel as if I'm 12 again! grrrr!


----------



## nghtmre (Mar 4, 2006)

i was so looking foward to working out but i am so sick right now. it freggin sucks


----------



## siamesekat (Mar 5, 2006)

me too!



anyways, I spent 3 hours mall shopping....so that's kinda like exercise, right?


----------



## Cirean (Mar 5, 2006)

I was at the gym 5/7 days this week, I'm so freakin proud of myself LOL

60 minutes of cardio, about 15 minutes of weight training, 20 minutes of core work and 20 minutes of yoga stretch.

Long workouts but I'm actually feeling it for a change.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, and boy did I. I'm up to 6 workouts a week, but I love my Sunday workouts the most. The gym is usually empty and I can concentrate on my workout more. I took full advantage of it, too.

Today in order:

30 mins elliptical - resistance level 8

25 mins weights - leg/ab machines

30 mins treadmill - had to walk a 4.2 @ 12% incline

15 mins weights - arm machines

20 mins recumbent bike - level 6

Soaking wet and a liter of water later.....I know it sounds like a lot, but an intense workout like that at least once a week, I need. I can already feel my legs and glutes aching. I will be crawling down the stairs in the morning, but it felt great.


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Mar 6, 2006)

I worked out




I did 20mins of walking, 10 mins of biking and abs...


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't work out since my HIIT session Friday, and I don't plan on working out again until next Monday!! Yep, the workout queen is taking a much needed and much deserved week off. I haven't taken a total week off from exercise in probably 6 months. I always plan a week off, but I usually end up doing SOMETHING because it's hard for me not to!! I was out of town last weekend, and we're about to leave again for the next few days, so this is the perfect time.

It's actually really hard today NOT to workout. My treadmill keeps calling me, but I'm NOT going to cave. My body needs the rest, as does my routine. Next week, it's back to normal, but this week it's rest, rest, rest!!!!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* I haven't work out since my HIIT session Friday, and I don't plan on working out again until next Monday!! Yep, the workout queen is taking a much needed and much deserved week off. I haven't taken a total week off from exercise in probably 6 months. I always plan a week off, but I usually end up doing SOMETHING because it's hard for me not to!! I was out of town last weekend, and we're about to leave again for the next few days, so this is the perfect time.
It's actually really hard today NOT to workout. My treadmill keeps calling me, but I'm NOT going to cave. My body needs the rest, as does my routine. Next week, it's back to normal, but this week it's rest, rest, rest!!!!

I'm already planning for my first break and it's not until May LOL!
Enjoy your time off


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I'm already planning for my first break and it's not until May LOL!
Enjoy your time off





Breaks are great!! I used to take every 10-12 weeks off, but during my last break, I just couldn't NOT exercise, so I caved and worked out, LOL!! I knew I needed a REAL break, so I'm resisting the temptation. And we're going out of town, so that should definitely help!!


----------



## Sofia (Mar 7, 2006)

Only had time for a 45 min cardio session today, but I think it was enough. Taking a week or more off is actually a great idea. My next week off will be in July (during my vacation).


----------



## Cirean (Mar 13, 2006)

I did pretty good last week, 5 days of Cardio and weights and 3 days of core. I'm changing my routine today now that I'm feeling stronger. I'll be doing my weights every other day and doing the full body instead of a different group everyday but still doing cardio at least 5 days but I hope to get to 6 someday soon.

It's coming along but it sure takes a long time, somedays I wonder why I bother!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 13, 2006)

I thought about chili cheese fries the whole time I was on the treadmill today


----------



## Cirean (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm really procrastinating today


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 15, 2006)

I went to work out last night but I'm not going tonight.

I'm too pissed off about some drama/crap at work today and I really want to punch the walls.








That will make only once this week that I've worked out. I'm really not doing well at this.. *sigh*


----------



## Cirean (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I went to work out last night but I'm not going tonight. 
I'm too pissed off about some drama/crap at work today and I really want to punch the walls.








That will make only once this week that I've worked out. I'm really not doing well at this.. *sigh*





"They" say that the best time to work out is when you're angry or cranky but that just doesn't work for me either, I just want to go home and pout. So I can totally relate!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* "They" say that the best time to work out is when you're angry or cranky but that just doesn't work for me either, I just want to go home and pout. So I can totally relate! I know - right? My thinking is "Hey - Pity Party of One and You're not invited!" - LOL




I do the same when I'm depressed.

I like to be alone when I'm angry so I don't take it out on anyone. And when I'm depressed - same thing because I'm afraid of getting all weepy in public.

PMS - is a bad thing - *sigh*


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 16, 2006)

Today I did a 45 minute aerobic video, and later I'll lift some weights. Yesterday, I did 4.4 miles on my treadmill!! I hadn't done a long duration session on my tread for awhile since starting HIIT, so it felt good to get one in. Hwever, it definitely made me appreciate the mere 20 minute HIIT sessions!!!


----------



## Sofia (Mar 16, 2006)

I think this nice weather we're having is giving me an extra energy kick lately. Did a 45 min cardio session today. 30 elliptical and 15 stair-climber (which I hate). Then an hour of arms, abs &amp; shoulders.

Oxygen Mag is good, once you get past all the ads. I purchased Oxygen's Glutes mag, too. They have some great tips for getting a tighter, higher butt. With bikini season around the corner, every bit helps.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 17, 2006)

HIIT 20 minutes today. 30/60 intervals. I had to cut a few intervals short by a few seconds because I seriously couldn't go any harder, but I still managed to get 10 cycles in. Yay!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 17, 2006)

Have to do my ab workout and upper body later today. Will post after I do. Hopefully this forum will motivate me to keep on top of my workouts.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 17, 2006)

It's 1pm and I'm still in my robe. I don't know if I have it in me today, I'll go over there and just see how it goes. I really hate to miss but I swear my arms weigh 70 pounds each today.

If I get it done, it'll be 60 min cardio, head to toe weights and 20 min of yoga stretch.


----------



## meldona (Mar 20, 2006)

I did the Firm's Aerobic Body Shaping. Not one of my favs, but it was on the rotation.


----------



## charish (Mar 27, 2006)

my husband bought me a bowflex so i've been trying to get familiar with it. i like it better than working out with free weights, but he did get me some new weights. they look kind of like a block that you can pick the weight you want on it. kind of like the bowflex ones but these are more comfortable and smaller.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well yesterday was leg day, and I pulled a muscle in my back. I woke up this morning and could barely move




. So I did some stretching, popped some Vanquish, and was able to do some _light_ cardio. It's honestly tough to get my day going now if I don't get my blood pumping. I was scheduled to do upper body today too, but I think I'll lay off the weights for a few days until my back in completely better. I don't want to injure something!!!

BTW, MUT rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 30, 2006)

Today I finally did some work on my exercise ball, first time I've done a workout since I got it!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Apr 3, 2006)

I did HIIT on the treadmill today. Yay!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 4, 2006)

Today I skipped for 10 minutes, did some hula-hooping, danced, stretched and used the ball again; pretty light and fun but I still managed to some form of exercise!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 4, 2006)

Today I did the circuit at the gym... 2x on each machine w/ 2x of cardio inbetween each. And of course they had the tension jacked all the way up...



Tomorrow is elliptical and circuit


----------



## charish (Apr 4, 2006)

i workout 5 to 7 days a week. if i don't get to use the weights or my bowflex i try to still get a walk in.


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 23, 2006)

I feel like the fattest pig in the barn...



Didn't go to the gym today because the family went out to dinner and spent the evening togeter. Boy am I regretting it.


----------



## MayraMakeUp (May 3, 2006)

Hi,

I work out every day, usually only 30 minutes session on the treadmill but I am planning to do two 30 minutes session, Healh magazines says is better.





I do some weight lifting, I used to do it 45 minutes three times a week, but since my husband has being sick , I stopped for now, only doing the treadmill.

I have some problems though, trying to get rid of the fat from my waist, specially on the sides, and i am not sure what exercises i should do to work it out.





talk to you later,

Mayra


----------



## milady78 (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies!

I'm a newbie from Paris and I think this thread is awesome!! I will come here everytime I feel less motivated.

I quit smoking 4 months ago and started working out really seriously around that time. I also started meeting up with a nutritionist. I don't need to lose weight, I just wanna make sure I don't gain any...

So I worked out today: 45 mn cardio, this is what I do the most b/c I have no idea what else to do



I started Pilates last week and plan on going once a week in addition to my cardio (3 times a week). Also, I do 400 crunches every morning before heading to work.

Maybe I'll get a trainer too. I just wanna be healthy and have nice abs and a great butt (don't we all



)

ETA: What is FIRM?


----------



## LVA (May 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *milady78* Hi ladies!
I'm a newbie from Paris and I think this thread is awesome!! I will come here everytime I feel less motivated.

I quit smoking 4 months ago and started working out really seriously around that time. I also started meeting up with a nutritionist. I don't need to lose weight, I just wanna make sure I don't gain any...

So I worked out today: 45 mn cardio, this is what I do the most b/c I have no idea what else to do



I started Pilates last week and plan on going once a week in addition to my cardio (3 times a week). Also, I do 400 crunches every morning before heading to work.

Maybe I'll get a trainer too. I just wanna be healthy and have nice abs and a great butt (don't we all



)

ETA: What is FIRM?

FIRM is an @ home excercise video
wow ... 400 crunches ... i can only do 20 @ most... LoL .. i feel so out of shape


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 8, 2006)

Today I danced for like 5 hours, I just couldn't stop and then I did some yoga and a few crunches, squats and lunges. My legs are aching but I'll have killer legs!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (May 9, 2006)

Did _I_ exercise?!?! But of course!! I went with a 3.5 mile walk with my son, and boy!! Pushing a stroller with a 35 pound kid up and down hills is quite a workout!! It was great!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (May 12, 2006)

Well I did a 45 minute cardio vid today. I wanted to lift some weights too, but my day ended up being CRAZY, and hubby now has my son at a b-ball game, and I am sooooo NOT working out while I have time to myself!!!


----------



## milady78 (May 16, 2006)

I didn't exercise since monday last week...Bad Bad Bad!

I'll go tomorrow...I think I'll hire a personal trainer at my gym. I need to work on my butt and I need help!


----------



## fickledpink (May 16, 2006)

I did yoga this morning and I'm going shopping later....

Yes I consider shopping exercise


----------



## GraceGirl7 (May 17, 2006)

I did my HIIT earlier and it was TOUGH!! I mean, it usually is, but I haven't done a HIIT session since early last week, had a killer lower body weight workout since then, and man my legs were killing me during my session today!! It's all good though. I still managed to get all my intervals in, although I seriously considered cutting the 30 seconds to 20 several times. At any rate, my exercise is done for the day, and now I'm off to go wash the car!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 29, 2006)

Well I officially started my workout regimen today!

I just had a baby 7 weeks ago, and decided to get on the ball!!

I am starting light - I began on the treadmill, walked for 5 minutes and then walked quicker for 5 - then for 6 minutes I alternated between walking and running. Then walked for 5 then walked quicker for 3 - then did a slow 2 minutes cool down walk. It was about 1.2 miles al together I think.

Then I did 90 crunches in a varity of differant positions. That's all - but I had to start out in the sissy stage, because I am coming back from almost a year of not working out!!


----------



## KellyB (May 29, 2006)

The only exercise I got today was walking from my beach chair to the water and back


----------



## chocobon (May 29, 2006)

Nope


----------



## apama (Jun 20, 2006)

I exercised, of course



with Tamilee Webb "I want those abs"



I love it!!!!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jun 21, 2006)

I did some hulla hooping to day, it's fun and good for you


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

I exercised!! Yay!! First time in awhile! Did about 20 minutes of stretches and 20 minutes on the stationary bike and then about 10-15 minutes of strength training


----------



## Lexis (Jun 22, 2006)

I got myself to the gym this morning for the first time in a while. 45 minutes of cardio and 20 minutes of strength training and crunches.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did! I did!! I took my son on a 3 mile walk. Pushing a 40 pound kid in a stroller uphill is no easy task!! Ha!!


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 28, 2006)

Went running with my little brother:] Thank goodness for him because he kept me moving



It felt great!


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 5, 2006)

I ran 2.5 miles, played water polo for an hour, did ab work for 30 mins, and swam for and 1.5 hours. Then I went to the mall.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I made up my own 60-75 minute workout using various segments from the FIRM DVD's I have. I mix cardio intervals with heavy lifting, and man it is KICK BUTT!!!!!!!! I kind of got bored with the same 'ole vids, so mixing them all up was a great way to break the monotony. I'm sweating buckets right now.


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 11, 2006)

im struggling to keep up my yoga practice seem to to the meditation bit well its just the moving bit i find hard


----------



## ivette (Jul 12, 2006)

i am soo bad. i know i should exercise, but i don't. i definetly did not exercise today


----------



## LVA (Jul 12, 2006)

yes i did, i walked for 30 minutes



which compared to sleeping all week ... was a lot of excercise ..


----------



## echanting (Jul 13, 2006)

i just can't get motivated


----------



## echanting (Jul 17, 2006)

walked today 45 min

will try to do the same every day


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jul 20, 2006)

I jogged 4.4 miles this morning. I'm beginning to really look forward to my morning runs. There's nothing like the fresh air of a new day. Ahhhhhhhh.....


----------



## echanting (Jul 20, 2006)

not yet


----------



## Jessica81 (Jul 21, 2006)

No, not today. I've started in-line skating.



but it really isn't enough. I'm a little lazy.


----------



## dini (Jul 23, 2006)

I worked out today I did yoga class, spin class and abs


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 23, 2006)

I ran 10 miles yesterday morning, and I plan on doing a lower-body and ab workout today.


----------



## echanting (Jul 23, 2006)

went shopping and walk around the mall

like 5 times i hope it counts


----------



## Leilani (Jul 25, 2006)

I Will I Promise..lol


----------



## echanting (Jul 27, 2006)

not since sunday


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a really great area of neighborhoods around my house, two right next to each other that equal about 6/7 miles going around every cul-de-sac to the end and back. I speedwalk and occasionally jog it a little at /least/ 3 days a week... (Though sometimes I forget a couple of weeks!!)

I started back after "forgetting" two weeks... And gosh do my muscles hurt! Those hills are great for building leg muscle when you don't have the lung gusto to jog several miles.


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 8, 2006)

i did yard work..does that count?


----------



## deadlakes (Aug 24, 2006)

First thing this morning, I went to the gym:

2hrs of weight training and cardio.

one word: exhausting.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mmm...I hardly ever ever exercise. Once every couple weeks I'll like walk around the block. That's pretty much it. Once I'm done with school though I plan on joining a gym - again...maybe this time I'll actually go though.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Since I was diagnosed with high blood pressure, my doctor cut my excersize routine down to 20 - 30 mins, 1 to 2xs a day on my elliptical. I was doing 1 to 2 hours a day, but my BP got up way too high, so she cut me back for good.


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 24, 2006)

Yesterday, I did yoga class in the morning and strength training after work.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Aug 24, 2006)

I work out with weights at the gym super setting 4-5 times a week. At home I have a 4600PT Stairmaster which I do for 30 minutes everyday. I eat a strict diet. So far I have lost 11 lbs. I have 19 more pounds to go. Consistency is what is making it all work. I have been working out for 4 years consistently but never was consistent on my diet until now. It is my dream to have the physique of Monica Brant, Elaine Goodlad or Jenny Lynn and I will get it. That is just the look I prefer.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2006)

Does cleaning your house from top to bottom and chasing a 23 mth. old in the process count? If so, then yes I did


----------



## PookieG (Sep 8, 2006)

nope


----------



## sproutwings (Sep 9, 2006)

I ran 10 miles this morning! Whoohoo! I'm out of my rut!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, 10 miles.....WOW! I did 4.5 yesterday morning, and today I did a 21 minute HIIT session...and boy am I POOPED!!!


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 25, 2006)

i rode my bike (road bike, not indoor bike) 10 miles today.


----------



## Barbette (Oct 29, 2006)

hmm today was nice, I did one hour cardio interval training on my stationary bike, several weight reps, floor work outs like abs, glute kickbacks, butt lifts


----------



## stephdaniels1 (Nov 2, 2006)

10 miles? wow, That is great! Hopefully I can build my endurance up to that. I am able to run 4 miles now. I


----------



## shesBANG (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't yesterday



But I tried. I got a flu shot, and my arm is absolutely killing me. I'm going to try again today. I hope it goes better.

And dannnnng girl. 10 miles?! I'm lucky to get one. I've just started working out, though...for the first time in my life. I felt ashamed everytime my boy started talking about how HE ran 10 miles, or he did this and that. I hope someday I'll be able to run that far!


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 15, 2006)

well i don't like to do any kind of exercise....but today i did some tommy exercise for like15 min and i also walked about 30 min..........



because i wann lose about 10 lb.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 15, 2006)

I workout when I feel like it. lol


----------



## luvthymakeup (Nov 21, 2006)

you girls are are so motivated. I say keep at it. I do classes 5- 6 body attack classes a week and weights twice a week.


----------



## senglarz (Nov 25, 2006)

I was on vacation for the past 7 days and I'm ashamed to say I did not exercise. I usually do Turbo Jam (I love it) 5 days a week so I plan on getting back in the swing tomorrow.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 12, 2006)

I did! I did!! I HAVE to now that I'm preggers to keep the extra weight off. And not to mention, when I deliver, I'll have to take a minimum of six weeks STRAIGHT off. That's going to be KILLER for me!! So I'm working out as much as my body will allow until then!

So today I did a 45 minute workout, alternating between cardio and weights.

Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## monniej (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did! I did!! I HAVE to now that I'm preggers to keep the extra weight off. And not to mention, when I deliver, I'll have to take a minimum of six weeks STRAIGHT off. That's going to be KILLER for me!! So I'm working out as much as my body will allow until then!
So today I did a 45 minute workout, alternating between cardio and weights.

Yippee!!!!!!

you're just a hot mama! go girl!


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 15, 2006)

today's my day off...

trying to do 4 times this week


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 16, 2006)

I did today!! I also did Wednesday and I overdid it so I took a break on Thursday, but decided to work-out today!! My plan is to work-out atleast 3-5 days a week, but we'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2006)

i bested my mile time today by 12 seconds! very cool! i really don't know if i should count it if i've only done it once, but who cares! yay for me!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 24, 2006)

I did 1.5 hours workout at gym on Wed &amp; today!!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sushi-gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did 1.5 hours workout at gym on Wed &amp; today!!



BUT I had a big chocolate cake and pancake today.dammit!

......No, I didn't do exercise today.Can't wait to hit the gym


----------



## kewlgal (Dec 28, 2006)

I went for body attack today...


----------



## chrgrl (Dec 29, 2006)

did my jump rope video today


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you're just a hot mama! go girl! Thanks!! I remember during my last pregnancy seeing all these cute pregnant women (who were also alot further along than me). And I was just FAT.
This time, I'm doing something about it because I want that cute pregnant belly!! (I've always wondered what it felt like to me a fit pregnant mama instead of a flabby one!)

So...I've already done four workouts this week, three 60 minute ones and one 30 minute one. Right now I'm drinking some half caffe and gearing up for at least a good 45 minute workout today!!

(My workouts are the only thing keeping the weight down right now because my eating is all over the place!!)


----------



## kaitlin (Jan 1, 2007)

Not today (yet) but I walked 4 miles yesterday and 5 the day before.


----------



## chrgrl (Jan 3, 2007)

i did my tae bo lower body bootcamp video today.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 3, 2007)

I surely did! Can you imagine! I was able to survive about half of the Debbie Sieber's Advanced Shape It Up! DVD... Tomorrow I rest, and then I go back to it on Thursday! I'm easing into this!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2007)

Today was an hour of cardio and weights.

I spent most of the day avoiding it and trying to talk myself out of it. But then I eventually talked myself _into_ it, and started around 6 PM. Ha!

I just keep reminding myself that I'll have plenty of time off after I deliver!


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 4, 2007)

Today my workout was a bit difficult.

Half an hour on bike, ten minutes on treadmill, that's all.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 4, 2007)

Got on great work-out problem--just broke arm Can i stillwork on legs and try toexercise?


----------



## chrgrl (Jan 6, 2007)

today i did my jump rope workout. unfortunately i did it yesterday too and my ankles are very angry with me.

today i did the Biggest Loser workout (the high impact routine and the boot camp routine). boy did i work up a sweat...this was the 1st time i've done this DVD and i was surprised that it was so effective.


----------



## chrgrl (Jan 9, 2007)

Kathy Smith/Michael Olijade's "Aerobox" workout today....challenging.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 9, 2007)

Exercised at six thirty this morning with Denise Austin. This is going to kill me. LOL Great idea.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 9, 2007)

I did my curves workout today.it only 30min and i got a sweat but i want more


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been going to curves and am down to 170 from 200. Had car accident and broken arm--plan to get back with Curves ASAP--right now have to take it a little easy. Glad somebody else is doing this with me. Hi--I am Perye


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep! My mom and I took a walk down to the diner and back - 7 miles!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 10, 2007)

hey i guyz ..

i workout 3 times a week ..

but can some one tell me what's the best workout ??and whats the best workout to get flat tummy ????

i like jogging in the treadmill for two 30 minute !!


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't go to gym today. although I was on the bike to go around the town for over an hour. enough, huh?


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 16, 2007)

yes i did 30 mins on the threadmill...20 on the stationary bike and 10 on the eppileptical trainer

then i did legs

feeling pumped


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay. mine was fine today. Went to the gym, 25 mins on the treadmill, machine for abs, then stretching...alltogether less than an hour.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 18, 2007)

i did 50 min on the threadmill and 20 min doing abs workout..im HAPPY


----------



## chrgrl (Jan 18, 2007)

advanced taebo. am sweaty.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 23, 2007)

yes

aeorbics class!!! i'm aching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Goin to the gym today! I've gone 2 days without workin out...I feel guilty lol. I like the eliptical machine, the bike, and any ab machines I can find lol.


----------



## charish (Jan 23, 2007)

i workout 5 to 6 days a week. doing, weights, yoga, aerobics, and pilates.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 24, 2007)

no was fatigued but i have step aerobics tommorow so looking forward to that


----------



## aquabutterfly (Feb 2, 2007)

i walk everyday for at least 30mins


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 2, 2007)

Finally went to gym toay. an hour workout and took lots of water.

I feel good


----------



## ivette (Feb 2, 2007)

nothing. i'm so bad


----------



## -KT- (Feb 18, 2007)

I did about an hour of weight training today.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 1, 2007)

I do squats in the shower while I'm washing my hair. It's worked, my legs are harder now. I'm too lazy to do situps, but last week I saw that I weighed like 7 pounds less than I thought I weighed... so I figured I'd put 3 of those back.


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 6, 2007)

Lol nahh I'm the laziest person in the world.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 6, 2007)

45 mins cycling 10 pull up 150 sits up. crying while doing it


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't exercise. I didn't do a single thing! I even took a nap (very unlike me!)


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 9, 2007)

I worked out today! I did the elliptical machine, the recumbent bike, and several weight machines plus the leg press (which I can do 180 lbs on!) Then I worked on my abs. My abs need LOTS of work. Yuck.


----------



## Serenader (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm having a splurge week. I'm starting my new workout/diet routine next week with my PT. I'm excited! (yes, i'm a fitness junkie)-.-


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, I went to the gym and did the ab-lounger, glider, stair stepper, stationary bicycle, and treadmill. Need to get started back!!!!


----------



## -KT- (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep, I went this morning and did tons of weight machines. I'm really working on muscle building right now and after 2 months I can really feel a difference.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, trying to get abs in shape.

Yes, but I am draggin".


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

I went today and did the bike, the elliptical machine, ran a half-mile outside on the track (too out of shape to do more!) then came in a did arm and leg machines. I increased the leg press from 180 lbs to 225 lbs! That made me feel good. But I have a long way to go.

I am planning on hitting the spinning class tomorrow morning. There's nothing quite as invigorating as that class, IMO!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 14, 2007)

I went to the super early spinning class this morning and had a great day. I had tons of energy! I am so proud of myself! That's three times in six days!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 17, 2007)

It was hot.

I usually do outside games and participate with my students - but, it was hot!

Haha. If it counts - I don't sit down for the 4 hours I'm at work. Usually walking up and down.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep! 1 hour on the elliptical and 1/2 hour on the treadmill.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 28, 2007)

I went last night and today. Did the spinning class yesterday and worked out with weights afterward and worked on my abs - but the Y was packed out with people and I didn't like that!

I went today at lunchtime and found a new elliptical trainer that I had never used and was on it for over half an hour! Then I increased all of my weights to the next level and increased my leg presses to 270 pounds. I also did some free weights and more ab work. My stomach is the proud carrier of three children...and it shows! *yuck*

Tomorrow I will do the same thing. It felt good today!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes!

an hour of tae bo, and an hour of tae bo and half an hour of pilates everyday


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't exercise today, but I took the stairs every chance I could. which is good, because I'm gearing up to do a CN Tower (one of the world's tallest buildings) stair climb in about a month. Am I crazy?





otherwise, I try to go to the gym every other day and do cardio and weights for about an hour.....


----------



## Shelley (Mar 28, 2007)

I walk on my treadmill 4-6 times a week for 45 minutes. I love strength training, weights, but unfortunately due to my bad arm, I am not able to strength train my left arm. Hopefully in time I will be able to go back to weight lifting.


----------



## kokil (Apr 1, 2007)

hi guys......u people are amazing ! at wat times do u people get up in the morning do do ur workouts......coz i have to reach my college by 8 am n that means i`ll have to get rolling by 5:30 or 6 if i wanna get a thorough workout......

n don`t peope get disturbed in ur houses wen workout in the mornings?i mean how do u manage?


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kokil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi guys......u people are amazing ! at wat times do u people get up in the morning do do ur workouts......coz i have to reach my college by 8 am n that means i`ll have to get rolling by 5:30 or 6 if i wanna get a thorough workout......n don`t peope get disturbed in ur houses wen workout in the mornings?i mean how do u manage?

I'm soooo not a morning person, so I go to the gym after work, or sometimes during my lunch hour if I can.....


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 3, 2007)

Yup. Was getting lazy. Went to gum did ellipicital, and all the machines. Nearly killed me.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha.

I did my Biggest Loser workout DVD for 25 mins. (It's a killer, for real - all them squats).

And then 5 miles on the stationary bike.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 8, 2007)

I love this post. I feel like I have to answer to somebody if I don't work out. I'm going in a few minutes.


----------



## angipants (Apr 10, 2007)

oh shoot.. totally forgot

umm...

...

..

..


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 10, 2007)

today i went to my capoeira class for one hour and that's always a work out! was sweatin' like a ***** and stinky too ha!


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup! About an hour at the gym burned 500 calories for me. Maybe I'll go later tonight and walk on the treadmill while I watch American Idol.


----------



## s0nicp (Apr 14, 2007)

yep i exercised today... but maybe for not as long as i should


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2007)

I walked 30 mins yesterday around the neighborhood...

will do it today again today if weather clears up.


----------



## chrgrl (Apr 16, 2007)

i did taebo today!


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, but only 30 mins, since I had an appointment to get ready for. Maybe I'll go again tonight.


----------



## mrym (Apr 27, 2007)

I did cycling today


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 17, 2007)

Not yet-but feel guilty when I read this and I haven't.


----------



## xlmArGaReTlx (May 17, 2007)

Have been doing Turbo jam everyday for the pass week or so. But today i'm going to change thing up and do yoga.


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

no but I did re-join the gym and will be going tomorrow


----------



## lglala84 (May 23, 2007)

Hey, I've made a commitment to myself this month to workout and so far it's been going ok, i want to build on the number of days in the week that i work out. And want to start to incorporate yoga into my routine. Does anyone have any suggestions on beginners yoga?


----------



## farris2 (May 24, 2007)

Heck no! I was so sore from working out the day before that I could hardly get out of bed! I am going back in the morning(Thursday)


----------



## FeverDream (May 29, 2007)

Walked 5 miles this morning with my mom.


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2007)

Yes! i did






i did 20 mins of Tae bo, and my 46 mins of turbo jam and 20 mins of pilates


----------



## La_Mari (May 29, 2007)

I need to do situps. I could have a nice waist if I did a few situps everyday, but I'm lazy



I walk to work and up and down the apartment stairs to the laudry room, so my legs are buff-ish. I'm going to start the situps though.


----------



## farris2 (May 29, 2007)

did a 40 min workout @ gym today


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 8, 2007)

45 minutes of cardio on the treadmill and that's counting my warm up and cool down time.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes! 45 min on eliptical cross trainer. 60 minutes on weights etc.Thats pretty much my routine 5 days a week.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 10, 2007)

30 minutes on the eliptical machine


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 10, 2007)

No I was working ,but then again I do work at a Gym.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

i exercised my fingers on a computer everyday, as well as my neurones lol, reading a scifi book while waiting during two things to type.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

Not yet, im just about to though





My routine for today is 45 mins of cardio, i might cheat and add 20 mins of abs lol im not supposed to but oh well, i love it


----------



## LilDee (Jun 11, 2007)

nope..

spent my day at the beach with a football and seadooing yesterday though.. and we'll be buying a badminton set for the back yard this week .. so that'll be fun and i see it as excersize




.. and tomorrow bellydancing..

but no.. i didn't do much excersizing today.. did do my stretches though





If i'm feeling better later i might go for a little rollerblade..

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not yet, im just about to though



My routine for today is 45 mins of cardio, i might cheat and add 20 mins of abs lol im not supposed to but oh well, i love it





haha i know hey! abs are my favorite part to work out too.. i love doing crunches.. lol


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 11, 2007)

No, I really wanted to tho. I was going to go to an 8:00 am aerobic class. I woke up at 6:00 with lots of energy, tho made the mistake of snoozing, then woke up at 7:00 and said I'd get up at 7:30 (the gym is next door almost) and then I didn't wake up til 9:00. I have to learn to GET OUT of bed.


----------



## FeverDream (Jun 16, 2007)

I saw the personal trainer for the first time today and it was amazing. I learned so much and I can't wait until my muscles recover and I can go do it all over again, lol.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 18, 2007)

Elliptical machine for 20 minutes.


----------



## Barbette (Jun 18, 2007)

60 minutes cardio (exercise bike, interval training)


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2007)

50 mins walking around a lake. Brutal heat :s


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

just did the twister


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *purpleShika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif just did the twister






Yesterday was my day off. I was eager to get my cardio on today. I logged in 50 minutes and I was able to "up" the game a little. Sweet!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

1 around walking around the park. Was good


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I exercised last night. 50 minutes of cardio and resistance training.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 20, 2007)

No, but I really wanted to. I'm bummed out about it. It was raining over here and very windy, so I stayed snuggled in bed all morning. Now I'm at work and have 8 hours to go. I'm gonna have to work extra hard tomorrow!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

two hours cardio, bicycle interval course


----------



## daer0n (Jun 20, 2007)

45 mins of cardio and 35 mins of abs





swweeet!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2007)

i walked 3 miles today


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 21, 2007)

50 minutes of cardio last night. I'm so beat today though I think I need to take a day off.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 22, 2007)

I am so glad you said that Gwen, I exercised yesterday for the first time in ages and actually have been so tired that I thought I had done something to myself. LOL


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes and I feel like I'm dying! I bumped up to 45 min on crosstrainer and then I did weights and crunches.I'm ready to sleep now! But hey...I know I burned more than 500 calories.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

Nope, cause i have to have 2 days of rest so my muscles can recover





so, sat and sunday are my days off, according to my excersicing guide


----------



## Safa (Jun 24, 2007)

no, as a matter of fact i haven't done anything in these two weeks im such a fat arse



, i get so lazy and i end up doing nothing and eating. not to mention i have no school and no work right now.

i was doing great and was so proud of myself 2 weeks before when i went to track everyday for a week for an hour and also did my pilates and crunches. but then....then the devil took a hold of me and i started getting lazy and lazy and now im back to square one


----------



## farris2 (Jun 30, 2007)

30 min on crosstrainer,did 45 yesterday so I kinda needed a rest.


----------



## yda (Jul 23, 2007)

30 minutes cardio workout


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 27, 2007)

10 minutes on the rowing machine

various weight machines working upper and lower

20 crunches

all the ellipticals were taken I would have done 20 minutes, I swear


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 27, 2007)

i cleaned the house

is it count ?


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm going out soon for a long walk... I spent all day yesterday on a bus so I need to MOVE! Still, I feel too tired for a run. Tomorrow, probably.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 30, 2007)

Last nite we walked almost 2 miles.

Nothing today.


----------



## shesBANG (Jul 31, 2007)

60 minutes running on the tredmill last night



plus...20 in the sauna.

Tonight! 50 minutes of...well the bike or elpitical (probably elpticial) then our abs routine (50 crunches per set, 3 sets per section of abs, 4 sections of abs) and 20 in the sauna again. And then...a nice...long...sleep, and tomorrow off



yay.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 31, 2007)

13 minutes on the elliptical

various weight machines

30 crunches

5 minutes on the rowing machine


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 1, 2007)

Yesterday I went for a run, for about 35-40 mins. I stopped in the middle to do some strength exercises, squat jumps, jumping lunges, push-ups etc. Today I took a walk for about 1 hr 20 mins.


----------



## linicolef (Aug 1, 2007)

I am soo envious of you all! No matter what I cannot get the motivation to exercise.. I did put up dry wall for about 2 hours last night though.. That was a work out in itself!!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Aug 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *linicolef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am soo envious of you all! No matter what I cannot get the motivation to exercise.. I did put up dry wall for about 2 hours last night though.. That was a work out in itself!! It is very hard to get motivated. This little thread actually is helping me. I just tell myself that you guys are watching me and I must workout so I can post!
This morning I did:

1/2 a mile on the treadmill

60 crunches and various weight machines


----------



## MissMaryMac (Aug 7, 2007)

20 minutes on the elliptical

various weight machines

40-50 crunches (i lost count)

lots of stretching


----------



## Mandy80 (Aug 11, 2007)

45 min on treadmill


----------



## magda11us (Aug 14, 2007)

Leg Adduction with a fitness band for 20 minutes. I also worked out my arms with the fitness band for 7 minutes. Squats for 6 minutes and then I decided to dance to music for 30 minutes.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 14, 2007)

I did! Pulled out my resistance bands, and did some running in place.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup. After work I did circuit training for about a hour.


----------



## lucifer83dsa (Aug 15, 2007)

Not yet but I will go jogging in the evening


----------



## bCreative (Aug 15, 2007)

I was suppose to....but I'm too lazy!! I'm one of those people that when I do a workout for one day I expect to see results instantly, and when I don't I stop working out. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 21, 2007)

I want to go running and do a bit of strength training, but my ears and throat hurt and I am just so tired





I took a detour on my walk home after work though, so instead of my usual 25 min walk, it was a 55 min one.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 21, 2007)

Nope, I did not. I should. But I didn't


----------



## kayluv (Aug 22, 2007)

No....I am just a lazy bum. It's been hard for me to get motivated.


----------



## summer_visions (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you get a workout in? If so, what did you do?
Today was a treadmill day so I jogged on my treadmill for two 30 minute sessions...one this morning and one this afternoon. During the week, I alterate the FIRM videos with the treadmill.

What do you do to workout??

yeah i do regulary attend aerobic classes


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 30, 2007)

Nope-Planned to but it was too hot and I am lazy.


----------



## kjc1993 (Sep 3, 2007)

I did! I went hiking for a few hours. I think I walked about 5-6 miles.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 3, 2007)

I walked 40 minutes on the treadmill today.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 3, 2007)

I haven't been able to because of this stupid cold. I want it gone so I can get back in shape.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey I'm going to be using the blog feature on here to track my workouts. Please comment, and if you blog your workouts please let me know!


----------



## monniej (Sep 19, 2007)

walked two miles and burned 325 calories.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 19, 2007)

yes!!! me and my mom went jogging for 40 min' after a long time that we didn't exercise


----------



## fawp (Sep 19, 2007)

Not yet...my husband and I exercise in the evening after work. Usually we lift weights at the gym but for the last several days we've been hiking through the mountains.


----------



## poisongirl610 (Sep 20, 2007)

not yet today, but I plan on heading to the gym after work.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 21, 2007)

I went jogging for 25 min' with my mom again


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 21, 2007)

i powerwalked for 30 mins today on an incline! yay me (and all of you!)


----------



## mac-whore (Sep 21, 2007)

i sure did.. for about an hour. had a blast.


----------



## tear1 (Sep 21, 2007)

yes, and i'm so tired now.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 22, 2007)

well this is the 4# day that my mom and I are jogging. last night we were jogging for 40 min' and today we were jogging for 40 min' too good for us! I hope that we will keep to exercise...lol


----------



## Thais (Sep 23, 2007)

YES I did exercise today.



I have been exercising 6 days a week for the past 2 weeks. I go at 5am so I dont have any excuses to skip the gym later in the day.


----------



## MsDiamond (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes I Run Run Run


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 24, 2007)

well last night I was at my friend weeding so I didn't have time to execies, today I went jogging for 32 min' with my MP3 cus' my mom could'nt come along


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow.. you guys are awesome... I can't find anything to stick with. In highschool, i did track and Tae-Bo AND Belly dance, so it wasn't a problem.

I played flag-football and danced some more in college. Now that i'm done I have excercise ADD...


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 24, 2007)

Today's my offday. Its kind of nice. Tomorrow I'm back at the gym.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 26, 2007)

yup. monday through friday i work it out lol

the weekends i just sleep all day


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 26, 2007)

Ugh...not today...*sigh*. I've been feeling crappy all day. Tomorrow though-- first thing in the morning! I'm pretty excited to do the ab boot camp posted by someone...I tried it last Monday and I am sore!!!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2007)

i walk, i mean for everything, bakery for some bread, shop for some groceries, catching the bus or going back from uni when it's not raining. i try to do some abs also.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh geez.........I will never lose weight!!






I just don't have the motivation!! I keep telling myself to exercise but it just doesn't happen!!


----------



## Vienna (Sep 28, 2007)

"Oh geez.........I will never lose weight!!"

Yes you will, if you keep at proper nutrition and exercise! It comes off SOO slow sometimes, but as long as you are exercising to keep your metabolism up and eating to create a small calorie deficit, it'll happen. Keep at it, I tell you, keep at it!!!

Yesterday I worked my legs, today I will be biking.


----------



## eclectic.soul1 (Oct 1, 2007)

For some reason ill start working out and then give up for the week.. I just lack the motivation to keep it routine!


----------



## cassie22 (Oct 20, 2007)

i did my 8 min abs and 8 min buns workout today. great effects!!!


----------



## jera (Oct 22, 2007)

nope


----------



## LillyV (Oct 24, 2007)

No :-( It was a crazy day at work!


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't worked out in awhile since school started. I had a personal trainer before and we would alternate upper and lower body workouts every other day. The days in between I would do cardio.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 5, 2007)

No, I have been extremely lazy today !


----------



## thevampireneko (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope. I'm too busy with school!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 8, 2007)

No and I am so ashamed.


----------



## RnBqueen (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes! I played tennis for an hour today.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

I am about to actually... it is so c-c-c-cold outside and the weather is stormy horribly depressing Dutch winter weather, brrrrr! So I am going to put on some loud crazy dance music and some old school RHCP that always gets me up up up, and do it. (not outside, thankfully



inside, in my private little gym)

Yesterday I had a break from working out, the day before I did two hours exercise. I always feel better after breaking a sweat, so here I go!


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 9, 2007)

I watched part of an exercise tv show, does that count??



I quit Curves and have a basement full of stuff but I have never found an exercise that I stuck with. I envy those of you who are so dedicated.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 10, 2007)

I did! I go every day. I try to run for at least an hour a day, and alternate with the one hour routines my personal trainer creates for me. I meet her every monday to go through that week's routine.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2007)

i walked a good half an hour to go at uni. i took the bus to go home though, it was past noon and i was so hungry. but hey, starting next tuesday, there will be a strike so i will have to walk to go at uni.


----------



## Jinjer (Nov 13, 2007)

I did

this morning at 5

i have another session after work

i work out twice a day except on fridays


----------



## Cannavaro (Nov 15, 2007)

Spent almost four hours at the gym today! yay


----------



## Samanosuke (Nov 19, 2007)

=( I have to go to the gym but im cold and lazy... I wish i had someone to go to the gym with. If I do start going to the gym regularly again though i will be bragging about it *GRIN~*


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 20, 2007)

I did aboout a half hour of weights on various machines. Basically my whole body.


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 21, 2007)

I do Richard Simmons videos in my own home!!


----------



## blondie00 (Nov 23, 2007)

For an hour, elliptical and treadmil


----------



## AtticFlower (Dec 12, 2007)

Does it count when I go outside barefoot looking for a Xmas gift that Fedex should have had me sign but left somewhere on my property instead? I was out there for a good 15 minutes, before the lady on the phone tells me "They left it behind your trashcan", which I found they did, after Im checking both porches, the back of the house, under the car and everywhere else.

I need to work out abit later this afternoon, but that was a nice jog around the place looking for a gift they left in the dirt behind my trashcan.


----------



## Nat2Suite (Dec 15, 2007)

i havent worked out in a week. . .u guyz make me feel bad lol


----------



## zary (Dec 16, 2007)

I do 45 minutes pilates every morning.


----------



## Beachsweetie (Dec 21, 2007)

I highly recommend yoga and pilates if you want to tone your body as well as relax and de-stress


----------



## Lotte (Jan 13, 2008)

*I did 20 minutes of pilates this morning, and I'll be doing some cardio and pilates tonight



*


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm going ice skating this afternoon!!! All by my self since no one else wants to go but I need the exerszie...


----------



## susie evans (Jan 13, 2008)

same thing every morning tread mill 45 minits then 50 crunches on the ablounge


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 13, 2008)

I love this post--it makes me feel guilty when I do not exercise. No, I haven't but I am getting ready to do Ab-lounger, walk, and bicycle.


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to the gym for the first time today. I'm scared cause I don't know what to expect!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 6, 2008)

I went to the gym and did the ab-lounger, glider, stepper etc--stayed and hour


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 6, 2008)

well yesterday I was babysitting while my sister went to work but the stupid taxi double booked and i couldnt get another so i had to haul ass to her house which is 2 miles away and had to do it quick smart so i was there in time for her to go to work without being late. i kid you not, my legs were like jelly by the time i got there lol. when i finally got to her street all i could think of was that travis video where he's done so many press ups he cant walk to chase the guys? i was walking all funny lol. and yes today it is agony.

also did about 15 crunches today lol. that totally makes up for the massive bar of dairy milk and the entire tub of ben&amp;jerry's cookie dough i ate this afternoon!


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 8, 2008)

I alternate between 'dance' kickboxing (for cardio) and yoga/strength training (to firm/center).

Today I did the Yoga...yay! It's a video called 'Strength and Grace' with a great trainer...Mina Lessig. It's actually a combination of classic strength moves and yoga...very spirited and fun (never boring for me) with great music.

I always feel I accomplished something after I finish that!





Did the Kickboxing this afternoon...another great video I love.

The instructor is Tracey Mallet and the series is called "The Method." This one is specific to kickboxing/tai chi that is combined with 'dance'

Really Fun!!


----------



## smilecat555 (Feb 9, 2008)

Walking from my door to the lift is the only exercise I get every day


----------



## bunni (Feb 9, 2008)

I exercised yesterday, went to a spinning class, it was pretty intense but then we did ab work, sore today. Feels good to exercise.


----------



## tigger (Feb 16, 2008)

no but i am a swimmer so normally have an intense program

but injured at the minute =[


----------



## Shelley (Feb 18, 2008)

I did 45 minutes on the treadmill today (walking).


----------



## miracle (Feb 24, 2008)

I exercised yesterday. I am trying to do exercise three times a week.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes. I exercise (running and weight-training) every other day.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, I did. I have now lost 15 pounds and exercise has become a way of life. I get up very early and hit the gym. At home, I have an Ab-lounger, stationaty bicycle, glider and some exercise DVD's that I work with. SO on and off I am trying to worka out a little all day--but I always get in at least 30 minutes. I feel better and thank God am wearing some of my clothes that used to fit again. Thanx for this thread---Kookie


----------



## Barbette (Feb 25, 2008)

I haven't replied to this thread in.. months, but I exercise pretty much daily, but not if there's no time, sex is nice too haha.

Anyway, my love is not with me at the moment, so I have been exercising the frustration away daily, today one hour on the stationary bike, I love reading and listening to good music whilst sweating it out!


----------



## dpbrown523 (Feb 25, 2008)

I went for a thirty minute walk today with my dog. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 25, 2008)

I went for a swim today with my mum




I love using the flutter board so I can kick, it's all about the glutes people lol!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 25, 2008)

Not really today, but I surfed yesterday for about an hour and a half. Hopefully tomorrow I'll surf again!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 25, 2008)

No I have been extremly lazy. I like to cycle and I should really get back on my bike.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 25, 2008)

I walked 30 mins with my dog but honestly, i'm scared to do exercise lol. I dont know what i'm doing and I dont wanna end up doing it totally wrong, working all the wrong muscles and having even bigger thighs than i've got now!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 19, 2008)

*I've been doing a weight, aerobics &amp; stretch 5 days *

a week.



:


----------



## sali (Mar 19, 2008)

I did 1 hr of cardio today and 1 1/2 hours of freeweights and machine.



I am TIRED!


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 19, 2008)

I did 30 min on the Eliptical machine.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 19, 2008)

I ran for 20 minutes. Not much but something.

Today I skipped for 45 minutes and ran up and down 50 flights of stairs.


----------



## make_up_lover (Mar 22, 2008)

i went skating this morning at 6am til 8.30 , then went to the gym for a good hour, then im skating later on this evening : )


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 25, 2008)

Skipped for 25 minutes today.


----------



## Andi (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been doing really good with exercising lately. I did one or two of my exercising videos everyday, whether it be 8min abs, Winsor Pilates or Billy Blanks Tae Bo. When I am tired and do not feel like doing much, I just do my mandatory Pilates Buns and Thighs Sculpting one..since those are the areas I want to work on the most.

..lets see if I can keep up the motivation


----------



## love2482 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've made a vow to myself to go jog everyday this week. I haven't worked out in maybe 3 months (or more!) so I am horribly sore!! Ouch!

It feels nice to get back into a fitness regimen though!


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 3, 2008)

I really need to step it up. Been trying to exercise more but you have to really get into the right mindset, gradually getting there. Do some exercise everyday but need to get more serious. Did a lot of crunches yesterday but think I will put on an exercise tape and follow along today.


----------



## Karren (Apr 4, 2008)

Played ice hockey for hour and a half last night and did 30 minutes on the rowing machine at home tonight!!! Didn't eat very well today.... but I'll try better tommorow!!


----------



## beckstar (Apr 6, 2008)

i am going down the gym in the next half an hour... and i plan on doing a monster of a work out lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 6, 2008)

woohoo, I broke my 30 minute jogging barrier today! that's over 10 minutes added to last week's time


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 6, 2008)

nope, not today, i'm being lazy. i normally do at 30 minutes of walking a day.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2008)

i try to walk 30 minutes a day, and with the return of the warm days, i try to go home walking instead of taking the bus. my next exercise will be to try to find the gym mat mom put somewhere and don't use.


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 13, 2008)

I walked a mile today. Doesn't seem like much, but it is a start. I have put on weight and have had to even buy bra extenders since nothing fits me anymore.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Last night I did 50 situps! Which, 3 nights ago I could only make myself do 20. It's amazing the difference a motivating partner makes. I've made a habit of doing at least 100 crunches every evening, no matter what else I do. I can't wait for transportation to bring my stroller so Alana and I can go walking.


----------



## hollysellsmark (Apr 16, 2008)

Reading all of these has inspired me to maybe possibly consider walking today....which would be great!!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I walked a mile from the Sears Auto Center to work this morning and at noon I walked over to the mall and walked around a while ending up at Sears to pickup my car... Total about an hour and 15 minutes... So I'm pooped.. Time for a nap! Lol

I don't have ice hockey for almost 2 weeks then have 2 games in a row so I need all the exersize I can get just to keep on target....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep saying I'm goin to exercise but I never do. I really should get a move on


----------



## hollysellsmark (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm with you...I always say I will and more times than not ~ I don't


----------



## love2482 (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats to everyone keeping up with their fitness routine!!

I am still running after work, and yesterday I was FINALLY able to run over a mile without stopping to catch my breath!! It only took 2 1/2 weeks to do!! I was really proud of myself. Now, I am excited to go running after work!!

I also need to get a gym pass but I am broke.


----------



## la_chinita (Apr 17, 2008)

I kept avoiding this thread, because I haven't worked out in forever...but I'm proud to say that I worked out today!!! YAY!!!

I started working out April 1st, and I'm really trying to keep my workouts regular from now on. I got a subscription to Netflix...13.99 for unlimited videos online! Is that a deal, or what? Since I started I've done like 4 different videos so far...today I tried a kickboxing one. I'm planning on keeping my Netflix membership because it's way cheaper than a gym membership! LOL. Plus, I get to try different videos so I won't get bored.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 17, 2008)

Not yet--but I plan to this evening.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll be going to the gym in a few hours time for my regular workout.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 18, 2008)

I surfed twice yesterday and twice today.


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2008)

Did 30 minutes on the rowing machine this evening!!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 21, 2008)

I did a bunch of stepups, jumping jacks, squats, lunges, running for 20 minutes.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 21, 2008)

I did 47 mins of Turbo Jam Cardio, 58 mins of Slim in 6 [resistance], 20 mins of pilates, and 35 mins of strenght Crunch Yoga


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 22, 2008)

As soon as my husband gets home from work this afternoon, we'll be hitting the gym for our regular one-and-a-half hours of cardio and weights.


----------



## Geek (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, ran 3 miles today


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 23, 2008)

I ran for 25 minutes and then did a bunch of arm exercises and squats and lunges.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 23, 2008)

*hides*

no...


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2008)

Im just about to, for 3 hours =)


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *hides*
no...

LOL!!aww


----------



## monniej (Apr 23, 2008)

last night - 100 situps, 25 extensions with the wheel

this mornings = 21 minutes on treadmill, 1.82 miles


----------



## magosienne (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!!aww

don't worry, i'll exercise tomorrow.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't worry, i'll exercise tomorrow. i thought it was too funny that you typed *hides and that tiny little no hahaha


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 24, 2008)

Surfed for about 2 hours. Hopefully will again tomorrow.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 24, 2008)

Jumped rope for an hour.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 25, 2008)

Surfed twice again today!! Yeah!!!





And once again today!!!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been falling off of my workout regimen...this always happens! How can I keep motivated??


----------



## msmack (Apr 25, 2008)

lol short answer.... no. But perhaps I will go for a walk ...

jealous of your surfing!!!! I have never surfed but I bet it is super fun! Pretty sad considering I live on Vancouver Island! Tofino is only 3 hours away!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 25, 2008)

Ran for 25 minutes and did a bunch of arm exercises.


----------



## monniej (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been falling off of my workout regimen...this always happens! How can I keep motivated?? i just look at my sagging butt in the mirror. lmao~ (just joking!)




110 situps - 25 wheel extentions

21 minutes on the treadmill - 1.8 miles


----------



## Shelley (Apr 25, 2008)

I did 45 minutes on the treadmill (walking), stomach exercises,leg weights (leg press, leg curls etc) and light weights for my arms.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2008)

finding silken tofu today was sort of a quest, i walked ! a lot !


----------



## Geek (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep did some running today. Mega hot!!! maybe 100 F

sweat!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2008)

That's too hot Tony!! Lol. Played ice hockey last night (90 minutes) ... Another game tonight... Been keeping up with the nightly sessions on the rowing machine when I'm not skating...


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2008)

Just back from Running again....way hot again. Can run tomorrow due to my schedule so I did extra long today

(Plus pizza yesterday, blech) lol


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2008)

I went walking early this morning......


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

Just did 3 hours, cardio resistance and yoga/pilates


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't worked out in 5 days because I've been sick and I actually miss it, but tomorrow I'll be jumping rope for maybe 20 minutes if I feel good.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 29, 2008)

4o minutes on stair master &amp; 15 min. ab workout. May so some arm work tonight.

Tomorrow is strength training, yay!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 30, 2008)

Hour and half surfing this evening.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

walked home from uni. ugh. got a blister &gt;.&lt; and a headache


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

i'm walking !! it's been incredibly warm and sunny these past days, almost like we're in summer already, so i take a walk to the nearest park, it's big, beautiful, and once oyu're in all the sounds disappear, replaced by the birds singing and the kids playing, it's very soothing


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 12, 2008)

Surfed yesterday and this morning...it was fun yesterday, but it was really, really good this morning!!


----------



## magosienne (May 12, 2008)

i walked. not too long though, i have some exams tomorrow and needed to work these last few days.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

Yuck, no. Just got back from Vegas this weekend and I feel crappy. I am afraid to get on the scale at the gym tonight!


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 20, 2008)

I've been running and jumping rope a lot lately and doing a bunch of toning exercises for my arms and legs.


----------



## amyrose22 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pilates and treadmill for 1 hour total workout everyday. I need to get my abs and my behind hard as steel again!!!


----------



## ungaro (Jun 13, 2008)

Yesterday i was. Okay it's Physio you can compare it to fitness and bodybuilding.

And daily i love to do some basic exercises.

Hey i see pilates counts too. And that workout sort of latin dance.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 13, 2008)

no, i missed two days already-ugh!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 13, 2008)

yup, walked+my usual pilates exercises.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm taking a break tonight. I started back up this week and I have done really well! We had a heat wave. Went up to 99 and I still worked out


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 26, 2008)

Checking in for yesterday and today:

Took a great class yesterday, weight and cardio circuit. And did an extra 15 minutes on stairmaster.

Today I just did cardio, 40 minutes, and abs.

Tomorow weight class again!........phewww..I am tired already!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't go Monday or Teusday, so last night I went and made up for it.

3 hours of cardio and I tried to do reps on the weights. About over 100 on arms and 50 on legs. Just enough to get me sore... but I might make weights more difficult, I really want to feel the burn and soreness from working out.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 1, 2008)

2 hours today...weight lifting class, cardio and extra stretching and abs.

I am sore


----------



## skintightpanda (Jul 1, 2008)

no. apparently australians are the most obease country now


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 1, 2008)

I was lazy today, but I will tomorrow


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup! I did weights for about an hour and 50 min of cardio!


----------



## Jorja Anne (Jul 1, 2008)

Today was a swim only day. I got in 5 miles so I don't feel to bad about missing my dance class.


----------



## Karren (Jul 1, 2008)

I took an hour long walk at noon... Was supposed to play ice hockey to night but just didn't feel like it and had some things to do around the house..


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jul 1, 2008)

Did low intensity today but will do a cardio &amp; lift class tomorrow.


----------



## shesadiva (Jul 22, 2008)

Aside from the usual long walk to and from the office, I motivated myself for 30 minutes exercise in the stationary bike.

I'm genetically thin/slim. I don't know if this will be good for me, I'm afraid I'll lose weight. But I just want to start exercising for a change.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't always exercise everyday, but because there was no hot water this morning (how old do kids have to be to stop wetting their beds?), I'll have to exercise this afternoon. I like doing ab workouts and leg workouts. I downloaded 20min videos from Womans Workout Routines and they are really good - and a lot of fun, which is a plus!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2008)

it's that time of the month and my stomach is hurting, so no exercise for me


----------



## snazzyjazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

Walked to school, 10 min...that was about it. Though me and my friend jumped around a lot celebrating have 2 studies in a row


----------



## Darling xTina (Aug 16, 2008)

Have any of you guys tried Interval training? I know this sounds silly, but when you work in about 1 - 1.5 minutes of high intensity (the hardest you can go!) on your cardio machine of choice; be it the treadmill, stair master, elliptical, etc., you really only need about 25 minutes. Start by pushing yourself as hard as you can on the machine for 30 - 45 seconds, or until you simply can't anymore. Then, go at a moderate pace to catch your breath for 2 - 3 minutes. Rinse and repeat! Not only will this really make you work up a sweat and ramp up the intensity of your workout, but you will be burning way more calories for the next 24 hours.. which is what you want! Trust me, I've tried everything.. I used to be on the eliptical for an hour and a half a day and didn't see results after the initial weight loss. High intensity training helps you break through that plateau.. Also, too much cardio will actually diminish your muscle as if you workout for over an hour, a hormone (i forget what it's called.. something with a c) is released that is working against you basically. Instead, work in short, high intensity sessions of cardio (aim for 300 cals in about 25 mins) and then do strength training circuits.. For example, Monday may be 25 mins of Cardio on the treadmill and then arms.. Tuesday might be 25 mins on the stairmaster and then abs.. and so on. Pair this with a clean eating routine and you'll be on your way to fab. :]


----------



## anjelika (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's that time of the month and my stomach is hurting, so no exercise for me



Same here


----------



## sunrize (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi all i did ab attack class (45 min) and hot pants class (45 min) and ran 5 mile i am training to run a marathon and Constion 14 mile ( nearly all hills fist 3 mile is a hill) in under 2 1/2 hours, hope to be ready in March 2009


----------



## Karren (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah!!! Just finished 15 minutes on the rowing machine... very light workout because of my arm... and 20 minutes on the lateral Thigh Trainer.. (skating simulator)... now if I can stay away from the chocolate cookies!! lol


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol.

Does running everywhere counts ? Because i odn't know if it's because i started early but i had all this energy to burn, i was on fire. Plus i'm working at the salad bar, and trust me when i say chopping salads muscles your arms, they're definitely ahem i wouldn't say "more" muscled but firmer.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 10, 2008)

Used my new gym pass for the FIRST time today! Of course I couldn't workout too long (I went today at lunch &amp; had to register and all that jazz)...but I plan to go back at the end of the day. Yay!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 10, 2008)

Working out every second day.


----------



## Cari103 (Jan 1, 2009)

So it's the new year and I have be losind weight for the past 6 monthes but the truth is that i wasnt doing much just cut out junk foood i was 225 and now i m 153 and i was that weight from having a baby and now i want all the baby fat gone. when i found this grace you help me out a lot to get started so this was my frist day working out it was a very easy one. i did arms and abs a little bit of legs and yoga. tomorrow i m going to try to do hip hop abs.


----------



## danaryan (Jan 1, 2009)

I try to get to the gym about three times week and have I'll usually have a good workout on the treadmill. Every day I do a series of stretches. I would like to drop a couple of dress sizes.


----------



## Geek (Jan 1, 2009)

I ran 3 miles yesterday, but it was a struggle. I ended up doing intervals.


----------



## sherice (Jan 2, 2009)

yep!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 2, 2009)

NO!!



I really should go do the tread mill right now!!! I gaind way too much weight over the holidays...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope, i was lazy, but i will do some tomorrow !


----------



## Karren (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah!! had hockey Saturday night and today I did 30 minutes of walking and stairs at work... A friend and I started last week doing this.. Laps around the 5 floors and doing the steps in between!! Then after I dropped him off at his office I did a couple reps on the steps... basement to the fourth floor!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol, stairs is a good exercise. I ran to catch my train, does that count ?


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 16, 2009)

Did intervals-- one minute on treadmill and one minute hitting speedbag- 15 times each. Gained a bit with all the holiday goodies... time to get back into the routine.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

This is so sad but I havent been to the gym since August....it's been 6 months!!! I feel so ashamed!


----------



## Aleshanee (Apr 19, 2009)

I went jogging for 25 min


----------



## peterlog (May 18, 2009)

I wanted to work out or exercise everyday, but then i am too lazy. especially when in the morning. But this time I will be more determine with my goal. In order to be physically fit.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2009)

I know what you mean by lazy!! I'd rather set infront of the TV lately!! I did play hockey last night I just need to keep going during the week and hit the rowing machine or the universal gym.. And stop snacking!! Lol.


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

No!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Not yet


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

Race you to Walgreens at lunch? In 4" heels!! Lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol I can barely walk in heels much less run!


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

You sound like my wife!! 1" heels and she can't move. Lol. Guess all that ice hockey I play finally paid off for something?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Those darn legs of yours lol! I have more flip flops than anything.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep! I went on a 25 minute walk! I've been doing it everyday since getting back from Minnesota. Too much food! lol!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm about to...but I really don't feel like it.

Since my gym closed, my newest routine is to go running outside, then come home and do my 30 day shred dvd. It's raining out though. so that kinda puts a damper on things.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 30, 2009)

You should try some plyometrics. You don't need equipment for it, and weather won't really be much of an issue


----------



## Karren (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got done.. 1.5 hours of ice hockey.. We only had 8 skaters so shifts were real long.. Took a slapshot in the knee behind the pad.. I'm exhausted..


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2009)

I went swimming


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 30, 2009)

My job is sooo very active that I really do not need to exercise to stay fit but I did end it with a nice swim in the pool with my SO and family. A nice ending to a long, hot day.


----------



## Karren (Aug 4, 2009)

The wife and I took an hour walk..


----------



## Asha* (Aug 4, 2009)

It's raining today, I haven't excersised I went to the library instead


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 4, 2009)

I did a baywatch 25 minute work-out, followed by a 20 minute ab work-out... and then I proceeded to stretch a bit.



I'm leaving for vacation soon, I gotta look good in my bikini!


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 5, 2009)

What's a Baywatch workout?





Did 25 minutes of HIIT on the elliptical. Will do weights later


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2009)

30 minutes on the Lateral Thigh Trainer with 5 pound hand weights!! Going to take a walk at lunch too and have hockey tonight... Pack a weeks worth of exersize into one day! lol Make up for last weekend... groannnnnn


----------



## Suzzana (Feb 25, 2010)

no.i did not but i will as soon as i go home from office!


----------



## oxy77 (Feb 27, 2010)

I havent yet but plan on doing my ifit program on the elliptical with Jillian! I just started her 8wk program on monday, I was shocked i made it 20mins on that thing,I am so outta shape!


----------



## healthyjoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Today I didn't do any exercise, because Sunday I am very lazy girl on week ends. Weekends I won't do any routine works except eating.


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

Not yet. Going for a run after the girls wake up.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm proud to say I did some butt lifts and crunches :-D


----------



## FriendyAnil (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome post ....really i like very well thanks and keep rocking.


----------



## federico Calce (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi....i love morning walk and this morning i have done 45 min then i m playing cricket with my friends. I think it is enough for me and this is my daily schedule.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 8, 2010)

I went speed walking with my toddler (via running stroller) for an hour these past couple days. My shins hurt!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 8, 2010)

no



not today.. it has been raining all day


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope



The Air in my house is broke and I feel like if I work out I'm going to get overheated.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

I went for a quick jog with my dog earlier today... Too bad my allergies started killing me, so I had to call it quits.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 14, 2010)

I worked out for 2 hrs today. Yay!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 14, 2010)

Worked out for an hour at the gym, then took my dogs for an hour walk


----------



## Kasha (Apr 14, 2010)

I took an a hour long walk.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 14, 2010)

I worked out about an hour in the gym today


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 15, 2010)

Walked the dogs for an hour and spent 1.5 hrs at the gym.


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 15, 2010)

The only exercise I got today was bending my elbow! Right now I'm sick sooo.......I've been pigging out and resting when I'm not working. Normally, I exercise everyday (at least a brisk walk if nothing else).


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2010)

Yup, did my hours worth of cardio.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 17, 2010)

My trainer at the gym today made me do my hour work out while holding two 5lbs weights....I feel like death. So yes, I certainly did work out today.


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Apr 17, 2010)

I found this site on youtube- clean momma . com

and i did the exercises, whil ecleaning the house.. and OMG did my whole body ache.

ouch..

il prob do it again today


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 17, 2010)

Proud of myself again! Worked out for an hour. Woot!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 18, 2010)

I havent been able to exercise the last 2 days.....had a terrible stomach bug. Hoping to get back on track tommorow!


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes! I finally got back to my regular routine and feel proud of myself.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes ! I bought myself a thick yoga mat so i had to try it.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2010)

I did, again, Turbo Jam, must be that sunny weather that causes me to be motivated to move my butt.


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

I took the kids to a bird sanctuary, we walked the trails for an hour.


----------



## AgnethaS (May 9, 2010)

I haven't exercised, and I ate 50 gr grams of chocolate &gt;


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

Finally.... the rain has stopped so got out the roller hockey skates, stick and gloves and went up to the church parking lot and did laps and cross-overs for 45 minutes... Had to take ibuprofen when I got home.. Plan to skate every non-rainy even till ice hockey leagues start at the end of the month.. Really need to get back in shape after being off the ice for 3 months..


----------



## Seraphine (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, regular maintainance today





All together 60 minutes cardio, some weights with dumbbells and stretches.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 10, 2010)

No, I haven't exercised in a few weeks. *sigh*


----------



## mmagirl (Jun 11, 2010)

*Yes! 1hr of plyometrics box drills and circuit training*.


----------



## jack222 (Jun 26, 2010)

i hate exercise


----------



## Karren (Jun 28, 2010)

Ice Skated for an hour today.... Ice hockey starts Tuesday night!!


----------



## pfr (Jun 28, 2010)

yes, 15min sprinting on an eliptical, 5 min power situps, 10min light weight, 7min bike at full effort

almost forgot, core training with a bodyball too


----------



## l0vely (Jun 28, 2010)

I am definitely going to workout today. Been so lazy these past few days.


----------



## GillT (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, running for the bus and running up the hill to work since I missed that first bus and the second one was late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In all seriousness I need to get back into dancing or yoga. I just haven't got it sorted out yet. I miss it.


----------



## mmagirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Yup! I workout everyday. Here are some video's of this week, my girls and I training Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 16, 2010)

^That looks like a great way to exercise!

Sadly, I haven't worked out in a few weeks, yet again. *sigh*


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah!! Got up early and did 30 minutes on the recumbant bike...


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2010)

Not today no, but yesterday i walked pretty much all day so that compensates !


----------



## stanelyshane (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, As my daily schedule I have do the exercise today. It helps me to maintain my body fit and increase the immunity power. Well, as my comfort I prefer exercise as walking and heavy weight exercise.


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 9, 2010)

Walking is an exercise right? Well I guess I exercised today. ☺


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 9, 2010)

Walked from my house to a train station. Don't know how many steps nor miles, but it had an uphill and downhill way. Plus stairs, so everyone was looking at me weirdly when I was huffin and puffin at the bus stop with sweat.

Oh and it's 12:17am here. I will get my exercise on in about 13 hours.

Pilates today! Followed by heavy dose of hamburger with fries.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2010)

I go for an hour's walk with the kids and the dog everyday...almost everyday. I don't go when it rains


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 12, 2010)

Today I did 30 minunties of at home exercise programs. Pilates &amp; belly dancing. Along with watching these silly, "booty dances" on Comcast.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 12, 2010)

5hrs of walking around at Metrotown (mall) and 1/2 of walking the dog


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

Exercising at home while watching the VMAs.

Just random movements and lots of leg exercises.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope... totally lazy, rainy day.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2010)

10 minutes of elliptical. I get pooped at 7min so like 10 is alot. Also I just started working out. lol


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 15, 2010)

9/14: A hour of Pilates yesterday. Good stuff. As well as walking arounf for 50 minutes because I was lost trying to get into someone's place.





9/16: Pilates again. So much core strenghtening.


----------



## prettyfaye (Sep 25, 2010)

No, I did not exercise today because I was busy eating Birthday Cake. But my favorite way to exercise these days is with the FIRM Wave, you should try it because it's really fun.


----------



## mmagirl (Oct 16, 2010)

*Went for a 3 mile run. It took me 24 minutes I feel great. Later will hits some weights, It's back day!



*


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 23, 2010)

Haven't worked out today... yet! It's only morning here, but I will jog and do some aerobics later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yesterday I did some jogging and strength training, then went to Target and realized how weak I still am because I almost fell over when I was lifting a 5 pound weight lol...


----------



## alexander10 (Jan 17, 2011)

I worked out with trainer for 1 hour this AM-weight training then ran 3 miles this evening.

______________________

laser treatment for acne

hemorrhoids treatment


----------



## LAminerals (Jan 18, 2011)

Â 

1 hour at hour at the gym working out.


----------



## greatk8 (Jan 20, 2011)

I ran 2 miles this morning. I try to run 3 times a week, but you know how it is finding the time to exercise! Ugh


----------



## shellyCD (Jan 20, 2011)

2.5 miles every other day and 300 sit ups on days i do not run..lost 40 pounds in 6 months and more to follow...only problem is i had to deposit all my clothes in that free give away box..dropped at least 3 sizes so far...only plus is i have a new and current wardrobe...


----------



## LaundryFreak (Feb 15, 2011)

Would any of you recommend using a bike in a gym for excercise. I hurt my knee once from running and ever since I have been really wary about it! I've wanted to try riding the bike for a while now but I don't know like how long to ride it for!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 15, 2011)

When you say exercise, what do you mean?   To lose weight?  Keep fit? Build muscle?  If I know I may be able to give some assistance.  Does your knee still give trouble though?


----------



## Bartookies (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to these forums, but I figured I could help you out here laundry freak! I prefer to run outside then use gym equipment it just feels more natural lol. but like all work outs you want to help yourself and not hurt yourself. so i'd run a few laps and if at any point your leg hurts you should stop. also, it depends on what you're trying to work on. if you want to improve your endurance then you should set a set time of say 30 minutes and just run the entire time.  if you'd like to build speed i suggest running around a track, and when you get to the straight aways sprint your heart out for as long as you can, and then set a nice jogging pace and just keep sprinting on the long runs.  when you feel better you can increase the distance or the sped at which your run.

hope i helped!


----------



## Bartookies (Feb 15, 2011)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## udaddict88 (Feb 21, 2011)

I did the elliptical for 30 minutes today (I was short on time, woke up late). Yesterday I tried this new machine...the ARC trainer. Anybody heard of it? FANTASTIC. I just got a gym membership last week. I've been hitting it everyday except Tuesdays and Thursdays because I work and go to school on those days (17 hour days). I have bad knees, but I love cardio, and I have found that bikes and ellipticals are okay for me, if I use some resistance. Also, the ARC trainer (from their website) says that they work for people with bad knees. I need to do some strength training. I go to the gym with my BF though, and hate lifting weights with him. We're both too competitive, and he can lift much more than me. LOL


----------



## olla (Feb 23, 2011)

No, I play my favorite browser based game Battlestar Galactica Online and read a great book.. but I have to keep fit, so I have to do some exercise today - but donÂ´t know what...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup!  I'm proud to say that I did _(proud because I've been really bad at doing it lately_).  I got my taxes done, so it was a 15 minute walk out and a 15 minute back to H&amp;R Block.   Then I went back out again later and did another hour long walk with my music - so 90 minutes total walking for today.  Getting ready to do some crunches and push ups now, too.  If I could just keep that up every day, or at least a few times a week, I could probably lose the 25 lbs. I've been complaining about for the past few years!


----------



## superbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

I do my 20 min daily AabKingPro excercies to remain fit


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 12, 2011)

I did! I went to the ice rink and skated for an hour. Normally I'll try to run and do a class that my university offers in addition to that, but today I just felt like figure skating and working on my routine for a competition I'm doing. I love skating! So much fun!


----------



## TINY HINY (Apr 18, 2011)

walked with my BFFL for 2.5 hours!!



 and bought some nail polish(( do it witha friend people! its so much fun!


----------



## Zestii (Apr 20, 2011)

I did....1 hour of yoga followed by 30 minutes of swimming!  Exhausted now


----------



## Andi (Apr 21, 2011)

IÂ´m currently doing the Tracy Anderson Method 30 day workout and just started phase 2 yesterday. IÂ´m curious to see the end result as I really have high hopes


----------



## TMarie (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been off the exercise wagon for so long now.  I am actually having a very hard time getting motivated.  I have a brand new elliptical trainer in my garage that I can be using, but it just sits there taunting me.  Any ideas for some inspiration would be helpful.  Sigh...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

Me too.  I even tried to post a walk/run challenge but since I posted the thread I have only been out once.





Motivation is one of those things that we each have to find in ourselves - also, what motivates us one day will not necessarily motivate you the next.  Its horrible, I know.  Have you made a list of goals yet?  The only one thing on my list to walk or run at least once a week right now.  Next week Im going to up it to 3x a week.  Im gonna have to start soon, I have races scheduled and Im WAY behind.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 18, 2012)

My weekly routine looks like this:

Monday: 1.5hr of martial arts

Wednesday: 1hr of crossfit

Thursday: 1.5hr of martial arts

Saturday: 2hr of martial arts

On a day that I don't have training, I do at least a 30min run or stair climb. Everyday I do a few sets of pushups....maybe 3 sets of 20. I also occasionally go to the playground down the street and do chin ups on the bars. 

Seeing as I'll be doing the Tough Mudder challenge later this year, I need to start increasing my workouts. Aiming to run 10km, 50 pushups and 10 chin ups without stopping by mid year.


----------



## kerker (Jan 20, 2012)

for the first time in months i finally went to the gym! Work has been so hectic and I dont have time to go after work anymore


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 23, 2012)

no and to make matters worse I started my period :/ tmi, i know, i know


----------



## shunammite (Feb 24, 2012)

this is actually my problem, I don't know when can I fit in "doing some exercise" on my hectic schedule. Or am i just making excuses? 



 newbie -- shunammite here. Now enjoying myself reading your posts.


----------



## Kokane (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought two 5kg (11lbs) dumbbells and a jumping cord yesterday. I did some dumbbell exercises earlier for different group muscles.

I prefer working out at home since I can do it whenever I feel like it. And there's enough info and a lot of good videos on the internet to be able to train at home.


----------



## ellenjoy25 (Feb 25, 2012)

I always watched an exercise video on youtube and I used to exercise with them. I always do 3 sets of exercises a day, which is 10 mins per set. I love doing all of those exercise because it focuses on losing my waist and at the same time doing cardio exercises.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 25, 2012)

I was sooooo sick this morning, I couldn't even get out of bed so no.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 25, 2012)

nope, but i sure did eat a lot


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahha, yuuup. Me too!
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope, but i sure did eat a lot


----------



## juliebean2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

If walking around the store for a half hour counts as exercise, then yes I did exercise today. LOL By the way, I just joined. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 27, 2012)

i LOVE to eat, or as my husband likes to put it, "you live to eat, whereas, I eat to live" so i have to run on the treadmill at least an hr, 5 days a week.lol


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 28, 2012)

hey if i were from Hawaii I'd be going to luau's everyday and eating all the tropical fruit within my peripherals!!! soooo jealous lol. eating is a hobby of mine. i literally spend hours looking up new places to eat for my bf and i!!! thank goodness for YELP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> geez at least you get in exercise, I hardly ever go to the gym... sleeping is much more appealing to me lol
 



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i LOVE to eat, or as my husband likes to put it, "you live to eat, whereas, I eat to live" so i have to run on the treadmill at least an hr, 5 days a week.lol


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 13, 2012)

proud to say YES I DID 



 finally!!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

No, I've been slacking.

I have until May 10 to get 45 hours for an A (It's a fitness class, credits will go toward my GPA)

I have something like 25 points (1 point = 1 hour, but also you get 1 point for every class (yoga, stretch, etc) you take and 10 for a pre and post fitness assessment.. I better get my butt in gear.

Plus I'd like to lose some more weight (at least 10 lbs, which is totally doable) by July.


----------



## damla (Apr 17, 2012)

I went to Turkish bazaar with my mum. It was about an hour walk and carrying bags. Great exercise


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 23, 2012)

I actually woke up and worked out, it's been a while. I did an upper body cardio workout that was 20 minutes. Rode the bike for 15 minutes, did some leg resistance machines. I walked the treadmill for only 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 23, 2012)

oh yeah and 45 crunches!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 26, 2012)

On Tuesday I walked for about 20 minutes.

Today I ran 4 laps in my yard and did various core/arm/leg excercises and about 35 situps on the ball.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 28, 2012)

Yesterday I did 20 minutes of Yoga, and crunches on the ball and leg lifts and some arm toning excercises. Today I won't be doing anything, hopefully I will do some working out tomorrow.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been walking on the treadmill every day for 50 to 80 minutes.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 29, 2012)

I have been doing pretty good lately but today I was a big lazy donkey. *hangs her head in shame*


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

Saturday I didn't do anything. Yesterday I walked around the 'hood for about 20 minutes, did various situps and floor excercises and lots of stretching. Today I did 4 laps in the yard.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 30, 2012)

Walking up and down flights of stairs on set today with my heavy setbag.


----------

